# AUG/SEP/OCT CYCLE BUDDIES



## Bunny-kins

*NEW HOME LADIES*

*LOTS OF  TO EVERYONE!!!*

*HAPPY CHATTING!!!  *


----------



## Bunny-kins

CAN EVERYONE UPDATE ME WITH YOUR CYCLE DATES...I'M LOST WITH WHERE EVERYONE IS!!!    BAD MOD!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Start pills 17th aug bace line scan 31st aug   ICSI


----------



## Ermitrude

Love your tag line Bunny re the mothership      

Fet - Start down reg today 5th Aug, baseline 16th and transfer 9th Sept


----------



## Kitten 80

How dod you no your transfer date hon?


----------



## Ermitrude

Because I have blasts frozen and its a frozen cycle, so no ec, they determine the transfer date as soon as you get af before down reg.  think they base it on incubator space and the number of ec's planned for that time.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks Ermi  Kind of fitting eh! 

Kitten they usually give you a schedule of approx cycle dates, it can change slightly depending on how your body responds to the drugs, but usually its around the dates they give you.   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

oh well thats exsplained then    I should have ec 8 sep et from 10th onwards hope they got to blast tho


----------



## Ermitrude

Yep very appropriate Bunny  

We'll be very close in dates so Kitten  

Feeling very     at the moment - hope it lasts


----------



## Kitten 80

me to WE CAN DO IT


----------



## Bunny-kins

Ermi... Glad your feeling positive hun!  It's the best way to be hun!  sending you a top up!                                     

Kitten... You're so right hun... In the words of Bob.... CAN WE DO IT?.......YES WE CAN!   

I'll do a table later and others can add on! 

AFM... Feeling much better about things, I had a very long convo with the nurse on the phone (so lovely at my clinic...so caring!  ) I asked about my frozen embies and what they were like and she said that two are prefect one, just about to hatch and one has already hatched but she couldn't decided whether that was a good thing or not  Anyway she explained a bit about what happens next and I made an appointment to see one of the senior consultants, I could of seen them next week but I have my two nieces coming to stay so my appointment is on 17th August which is good! Looking forward to that, I have so many questions to ask. So.... she said I have to wait for a withdrawl bleed from this cycle, another AF and can start treatment on 3rd AF so if my body plays ball it should be October/November time!!! Feel so much better after I spoke to them and have dates to focus on. In the meantime I'm going to lose some weight (tho I've lost my swollen belly and boobies since yesterday and apparantly the 4kgs I put on too!  ) and get the mothership ready for my little passengers!  

Onwards and upwards girls!!!

Hope everyone is OK...thank you so much for your kind wishes, last couple of days have been the worst of my life but I'm turning the corner!

Bunny xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies a new home again . Thanks Bunny. I hope everyone is well tbs evening. I am in agony legs are really sore as the team prefer when the coach ( me) runs around too. So I am exhausted but off out to a quiz tonight but looking forward to a long lie in the morning. 

Bunny I think that I am going to wait til oct af to start treatment for fet so we will cycle together hon.


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya ladies


How are you all??



Our appointment went ok, but the nurse said because I had 11 follicle's, which lead to 8 eggs, but 3 weren't mature enough to use, then 3 didn't like being injected so they died which only left us with the 2 embryos (perfect embryos thou) but my eggs mite have an intolerance to being fertilized so they want me and DH to have another fresh cycle to find this out for sure.


DH said his is not emotionally or physically ready for our 2nd cycle yet so we have agreed to start again in January (5months aint that long away) Egg collection will be in march.


Sending everyone big hugs


xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Bunny i'm glad you are feeling better about everything. Your clinic sound lovely. I'm hoping i'll have my letter by then so might be cycling with ya huni. Sending you big    .

Pat you are so good. At least you did some running about, i need a kick up the rear end. Enjoy the quiz and your lie in tomorrow.

Cleo glad you got some info on your cycle. I hope the time goes by quickly for you huni adn that you and your dh are both ready and fit for the next go.  

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all !
just a quick note!!!
bunny   its good hun that you are planning ahead hun!!! that wont be long coming around and u will hav patbz and misse to cycle with hun   sending lots of     your way hun 
patbaz enjoy the quiz and lie in!!!
cleo hope u are well hun and the time goes quickly for u xxx  
hows the dr  goin ermitrude??   
how are u now kitten  
hows u misse are you feeling any better??  
a big hi to everone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## michelle_h

Hi ladies 

Congats to all the pregnant ladies 

Think I finally fit somewhere lol. I have my planning appointment on the 17 Aug so I assume that will mean EC somewhere around Oct or am I being a bit premature?

Got letter of offer at the beginning of last month and time seems to have stopped!!! aggggghhhh all the waiting is driving me insane, its feels like Im wishing my life away.

Its kinda scary as its my first attempt so I dont quite know what to expect so I assume it will be quite a rollercoaster!

Speak soon 

Michelle xo


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

How are you all


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls


Welcome Michelle and the very best of luck for your cycle.  Sorry can be of no help re time perioud as I'm from down south but am sure some of the other girls will be able to.

Bunny am delighted that you had a good chat with the nurse and that you're feeling the better for it.  Great too that you have your review so soon and oct/nov isn't that far away - it'll feel more real again after the review.

Cleo it really seems like your clinic are really looking out for you too.  January will be no time in coming around and its a small wait if your dreams come true.

How are you doing Kitten?

A big hello to all the other ladies  


Had acu last night and it was fab as always back again next week.  Anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?

Ermi


----------



## Kitten 80

I am good thanks   , waiting for my work collegue to come in , she had a strange prosedure done yesterday to do with her acid reflux


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies

Bunny I'm glad to hear you are feeling more positive and it sounds like your clinic are very supportive which can only help.  Sounds like a good idea to put some distance between this tx and your fet,    this next one is for you.  You are such a support to everyone on this thread, thank you.

Sparkleheart, great news on your embies and I agree it is a desperate wait to see what and when is going to be tfered back.  Any news or have I missed it?

Hi Michelle, good luck with starting treatment!

Mrs B24 your nausea has kicked in early!  Mine just started this week and I have to say I was delighted to see it, its just a nice reassurance although I'm sure I won't be saying that in a few weeks!  

Cleo thats great that you have some answers for your next tx.

Patbaz, fair play to you for running around and keeping fit!! 

Hello to everyone else, I've missed a couple of days and now I'm lost!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all !
its very quiet on here today eh
michele_h how are you hun hope the time flies for u so you can get started !  
kitten80 how are you today hun?  
Hey ermitrude did you enjoy your acu ? hows the dr goin hun?   
cmac how are you hun!!  
how is everyone else doing??
sending lots of    
dont no what to do for the weekend the weather supposed to be bad i think!!! 
well thats all for now 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello everyone   

welcome Michelle, are you having treatment at RFC ? 

Cleo - Glad your appointment went well and you got some answers.

Sparkleheart - How are you keeping, sorry have been away and not sure you have had ET.

AFM - injecting away, just back from a couple of days down south - it was lovely to get away before EC and before returning to work after ML.

Hello to everyone I have missed .

PS just thought of it, Bunny my EC is 16th August for your list


----------



## Lil75

Hi everyone,

How are we all doing today?
Welcome aboard Michelle. hopefully things will move really fast  

Hopeful NI, how r u feeling injectin? bet it was nice to get away for a few days. Can I ask a really silly question...how do you know when EC will be? My clinic didn't give me any timeline. I start stimmin on Monday.

Hi Ermitude, how is DR going?

Cleo, roll on Jan  

Bunny, glad u had a good chat with ur clinic. You will not find the time until FET and it sounds like you have some gr8 embies.   Roll on the 17th. My dates so far are DR 31st July, baseline/stimming 9th Aug. My clinic didn't give me any dates for EC, ET. How do I estimate them? 

cMac, Mrs B, how u both keeping? Still nauseous? 

AFM, AF arrived this morning and I think it was the first time in 6 yrs that i was glad to see it! Baseline scan booked for Monday and hopefully  start stimming then. Yippee. Met a friend for coffee this afternoon and we did so much chatting they had to ask us to leave cause the place was closing at 6! We were there since 3!  

Big hi to all


----------



## Hopeful NI

Lil - Injections are going grand although this is my 4th tx (I was soo lucky my 3rd tx was a BFP). I am with RFC this time so they only do 2 scans first one is Monday and second is Friday so if everything is according to plan on Friday then EC is Monday 16th.
Which clinic are you at ?


----------



## Lil75

Hi Hopeful,

I'm with GCRM but am getting all my scans in Derry. Tis my first ICSI so don't have a clue  

So delighted for you that u had a BFP last time. Fingers crossed for this cycle    When did you start stimmin? Trying to figure out when i might have to go to Glasgow for EC.

Take care


----------



## walsh1363

Lil I had treatment at GCRM they will keep a close eye on you and see how you are responding but don't worry you are in good hands I'm doing another cycle with them in November


----------



## Hopeful NI

Lil - I started my stimms injections on Wednesda but every clinic is different so you could be a couple of days longer or shorter, I have heard great reports of GCRM.
I had my other tx's at Origin, so this time is a bit different for me,

Walsh - Good luck for your tx in Nov


----------



## emak

Lil can i be awful nosey and ask where you are getting scanned in Derry ....i didnt know there was anywhere that would do it as when i cycled in London i had to travel to Belfast to get scans/bloods done .Would be handy to know so i could inform some of the ladies in support group Tinyfeet ....good luck at GCRM think you will be in safe hands ,Holly is about to have twins after tx there  

Hope all you other gals are keeping sane on the tx rollercoaster ,i know how difficult it can be


----------



## Babypowder

Bunny slighty delayed but    just read back there. Glad to see yor gettin ready for your precious blasts    .


----------



## Lil75

Great to hear such good reports from GCRM. They seem to have gr8 success so fingers crossed. And of course cMac is their latest success story on here.   So far we are v pleased with them. Best of luck with your cycle in Nov Walsh.   

Holly's thread she started on GCRM has given me loads of information Emak. And her twin pregnancy gives me great hope! My consultant is based in Ballykelly/Altnagalvin and it was through him that we were referred to GCRM so hes doing my scans. Not sure if he will do them for non-patients. Will pm u. Hope ur enjoying every min of your pregnancy  

Hi to everyone


----------



## macker1

hi all

sorry havent been posting of late..still on my 2ww its day 7 now,  very hard to keep positive as i have no symptoms at all. going to do my zita west visulizations today and get bk some positivity. was going to test in the morning is that to early?

Bunny glad to see you back and sooooo positive its great motivation.  hi to everyone


----------



## Velma

Hi Macker,
Good luck with the 2WW i know it can be so long!! stay    I think the zita west cd helps and the more things you can do to occupy yourself and stay positive the better i say. I think it's way too early to test and to be honest i think the dissappointment of it wouldn't be worth it as it's gonna be more difficult to get yourself to the end after testing so early. If you really want to test early i would at least try and last til the last couple of days. Best of luck hun will be    for you!

Velma x


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya,

I totally agree with Velma, the last thing you want is for the early test to say a bfn but in actual fact you are pregnant, because the upset  for the last 7 days will be unnecessary and like wise it could go the other way and say your pregnant when your not because of the drugs you have been taking.

I wish you all the best for a BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## macker1

i know velma and cleo your so right im going to enjoy the week and try and forget it...or does that stop you sending positive messages to your body   ahhh the 2ww defo sends you mad.. night girls here to another day of hope for us all


----------



## wee emma

well unimpressed wouldn't be in it   

had a scan today at 10 days and was told by Dr McM that my lining is only 4.5mm(oh dear) but that i have 3 follies (oops!). (was just thinking there, i only got 3 with ivf and its far more complicated than clomid...boy my body is weird!).

all she said to me was "i don't think clomid is for you" and left!! so now i don't know what to do. i think her problem was the 3 follies rather than the lining.

i really hate the way they breeze in, ruin your day and breeze out.

anyone any idea about this lining thing, can i do anything to help? she never offered anything to help with it.


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Emma that's pretty crappy treatment imo.  I'd be very annoyed too.  Pineapple is very good for lining as is brazil nuts - can't think off the top of my head the mineral they contain but both really help with lining.

Macker its way too early to test hun.  2 things could happen you could get a false bfp due to the trigger or a false bfn - both would have you in bits for the rest of your 2ww.  Try to hold out to 10dpt huni. have  everything crossed for you     

Hey to everyone else.

No news with me really, day 5 of dwon reg and all going fine - pretty much as last time, no side effects so can't complain.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Sorry not been on at weekend been busy   

Hope ya'll ok


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all how are all of u how was your weekends??
hopefulni glad u  enjoyed your short holiday hun  
lil75 how are you getting on hun  
walsh1363 all the best for your tx in nov  
emak how are you hun xxx 
hey babypowder how are u hun? 
macker try and wait till otd hun i wanted to test early too and one stage but i took it day by day and got there !   the week goes fast for you hun  
velma how are u keeping hun?  
hey cleo how are you keeping hun sending lots of    
wee emma perhaps a second opion might help maybe ur gp could help you out it can bevery frustrating not getting any answers !!!   
hey ermitrude glad to see the dr is going fine for you hun !!! any more massages planned this week hun     
hey kitten80 how are u how was your weekend    
how is everyone else?? cmac bunny sparty and crazykate anyone i missed thinking of u xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

mornin everyone!

well im PUPO!!  feels kinda weird to say that! had one top grade blast put back on saturday morning.  have another top grade one in the freezer too.  have been feelin  pretty positive but have been having some cramps today so now worried already that it didnt work as i always get cramps way before my period.  i guess its just quite hard to believe it might actually work after not being able to get pregnant for so long.  must try and get some PMA!  have been listening to my zita west cd every day which i love!  not sure im actually gettin all the benefit from it mind u as it always sends me to sleep!  must be good tho as must relax u really deep down.  

did anyone else use the cyclogest pessaries?  i knew they would leak a bit but last night i saw half of it in the toilet!  just worried im not getting all i should be out of it if its escaping like that!

macker youre my 2WW buddy!  altho youre soooo much further on than me u lucky duck!  i echo what everyone else has said about not testing early.  i dont want to test at all!  it just really scares me!  i have also had that wobble bout if tryin not to think about it means my wee embie wont be getting positive thoughts!  this process is obviously designed to make us all as mental as poss!

wee emma god some of these consultants are unbelievable!  you would think she would at least clarify what she meant if she was goin to make a remark like that!  im afraid i dont know much about linings and what they should or shouldnt be but i have heard about the brazil nuts and fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate and not actual pineapple) ermitrude mentioned.  think its the selenium in them.  i dont suppose she gave u any indication of the size of your follies or anything?  do u even know what youre supposed to do now?!  i wouldve thought that was good having three but what do i know!!

ermi thats good youre underway with the dr and no side effects!

hi kitten how are u feeling?

hopeful NI good luck with your scan today!    for a lovely number of follies for u!

lil75 thats great bout AF!!  hope your scan goes really well today and u can start stimming   

hey mrsB!  how u keeping?  any symptoms yet?!

hi michelle thats great u are gettin started.  your planning appt will be here in no time!  

hi cmac, velma, sparty, babypowder, emak, hope u are all keepin well.   

bunny so glad u got to talk to your clinic and u are gettin yourself set for your FET.  Your attitude is amazing, you really are a great asset to this board   

hi to cleo, missE, patbaz and anyone else i may have missed.    for u all!
x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey sparkleheart hun congrats on being pupo     your little embie snuggles in nice and tight!!! i had them cramps a few days after transfer too so try not to look into it too much easier said than done tho!!!!!!! i am using the cyclogest too i think its normal to see the residue in the toilet i try my best to be lying down as long as possible after them but i have read on here that they are absorbed after about half an hour although the last few night even after i made my las pee i  needed to go again soon after i was trying my best to go sleep but i had to go! if ur worried u should check with the clinic tho!!! hope the 2ww goes fast for u hun!!!!   
hope that helped xxxxxx


----------



## cMac

Congrats on being pupo Sparkleheart!!  Great that you got to go to blast and that you are feeling so positive, you go girlfriend!!!

Macker, its not easy but I've always found that half way through any 2 ww is the hardest, hang on in there and do what you can to lift your spirits     

WeeEmma, your consultant needs to get her head out of her    Clomid isn't for everyone though it can thin some people's lining, I think lining needs to be around 8mm at ovulation.  I wonder was she concerned that you had 3 follicles rather 1 or 2 as in there ould be a big risk of multiples.  My consultant explained that if there were more than 1 or 2 they wouln't recommend intercourse.  Apparently Femara (tamoxifen)is an alternative to clomid, but I don't know where it is prescribed in NI.

Hopeful, I hope the injections are going well for you.

Mrs B, excited about tomorrow!!!!?  What time is your scan?  I am excited and really nervous, I'm not expecting to sleep much tonight.

Lil hope your scan went well this morning and you will be starting to inject tonight!!

Bunny hope you had a nice weekend.

Ermintrude great no side effects, hope that continues for you!

Cheerio for now!


----------



## Kitten 80

Mrs B I am ok thanks hon

Sparkle Congrats pupo   

Hi Cmac


----------



## Lil75

Sparkleheart, PUPO. Yippee, thats gr8. Hope the 2ww flies for you.     And one in the freezer! Well done.

Macker, can understand why you want to test but as the others say its best to wait. 

Ahh weeEmma, thats awful. Can't believe you got so little support and guidance. Don't know much about lining but think the fear might be da 3 follicles. I believe 2 is the max for OI.

cMac, Mrs B r your scans tomrw? Best of luck.  wow, so exciting!

Had my baseline this morning - all systems have shut down so I start stimming today!!!  Grow follies grow!  

Must rush, have meeting at 4! Hi to all.


----------



## Ermitrude

Sparkle that's just fab news, hopefully the blast in teh freezer will be this lo's brother or sister in a few years!! Have everything crossed for you huni       and sending tonnes of     your way.  Don't worry about the cyclogest leaking - its absolutely the messiest thing i've ever come accross, I've been using it each cycle since mc in 08 and honestly feel that each time lots is being lost.  Try to take the evening one just before bed and at least that way you should get the full benefit from it iykwim.

The very best of luck MrsB and Cmac for tomorrow - will be dying to hear your news.


----------



## Sparty

Sparkle  on being  I'm delighted for you huni, lots of       for your 2ww. I agree with girls about the cyclogest  messy but think u get enough in around 30 minutes

Wee Emma the girls are right about the pineapple juice and brazil nuts for lining. Its so annoying when the Drs don't explain themselves fully - what does she expect you to do now? Hang in there Mrs 

Cmac and MrsB Its so lovely to get to the 1st scan - looking forward to hearing all your news tomorrow

Lil good luck with starting the stimms today

Bunny How are you enjoying having your wee nieces to visit?

Hopeful hope the stimms is going well for you? When is your scans?

Macker no POAS yet    its way to early, although the mid way point it the tough part but keep going a few more days if you can 

Erm fab your having no side effects, how long do you have to DR for?

MissE How are you chick?

Big hello to Emak, BP, Walsh, Cleo, Michelle and Patbaz

I'm hungry again... never seem to stop eating  might have a cheese n tomato roll  Had a lovely wknd with sil and her family.. only downside was flight was delayed last night from Bristol.. typical easyjet!!!


----------



## Velma

Sparty - hope you are keeping well!   

MrsB and Cmac - will be thinking of you tomorrow - hope all goes great - it's so exciting.   

Sparkle congrats on being PUPO, and macker hope its going ok today honey!! am   for you guys!
Sparkle - i lay down while using the pessaries in the morning, ensured that i put them in far enough and squeezed the end a couple of times to ensure i got it all and to be honest didn't end up with too much coming back out, the stuff that did was usually later on and was a bit more like cottage cheese - lovely i know!

WeeEmma - afraid i know nothing about clomid - but i would defo have expected her to give you proper info rather than leave you in limbo. I would contact her and see if she could explain a bit further, how else are you supposed to know how to continue.   

Velma x


----------



## macker1

hey ladies

i have been very good no testing....its mad i have a week of next week and cant plan a holiday it really does take over your life  >:. sparkle were in it together. i had cramps immediately id say from day 2 and twinges etc... they feel like period pains. they stopped for a day and came back.  i was chatting to my sister who has two kids and on each pregnancy she felt her cramps were period pains when infact they were implatation pains.  learn from me dont get down over them i did for a couple of days and it was awful.. . i feel positive now but dont feel pregnant!!!
cmac, MRs B did yous feel you were pregnant during the 2ww. i feel fat and swollen  

goodluck with the scans in the morn mrs b and cmac were all behind yous


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sparkle & Macker - I had cramp like pains after my last ET which resulted in a BFP, so I have high hopes for you both    

Wee emma  - As the other girls have said - Pineapple Juice (not from concentrate) and Brazil Nuts will help the lining. 

AFM - Well had my scan this morning at RFC (Hello to anyone else you was there this morning around 8am   ) - I was in and out in about 2 minutes, it was Dr Traub just said everything looked grand, didn't count or measure them   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all just a quick note!!!
thanks to all for the kind words for sscan in the morning!!!  
cmac im fairly nervous alright dont think it will kick in till the time comes!!!all the best hun for urs xxx  
kitten glad to hear your doing good hun    
lil75 yay on starting stims you wont feel it now hun til ec xxx 
hey ermitrude how u hun ? 
sparty glad you enjoyed you break hun! uh thats so annoying when u get delayed aint it? 
velma hope your well hun xxx 
macker dont worry hun hard not to i felt like that too hun try and relax for the rest of 2ww easier said than done tho!!!
hopefulni  glad your scan went ok hun!!! hope ur doing well xxx 
a big hi to everyone else am thinking of u !!!    
well i better head off now must get washed for scan in the moring lol mustr get up early !!!
ill be back on tomorrow afternoon sometime to let u no how i get on !!!

xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

thanx everyone for my PUPO congrats! 

mrsb and cmac all the best of luck for tomorrow!   

macker, its mad how u cant help but analyse everything isnt it!  i havent really had anymore cramps since this morning so now of course im worrying that i should be having them!!   

lil75 yay for starting stims!  hope u got on ok with the first injection   

hopeful NI im sure everything is great with your wee follies!  whens your next scan?  sometimes i think consultants like to keep us in the dark about things for some reason!  they prob dont know we know as much as we know, if that makes any sense!!

sparty im totally chowing down on everything in sight its awful really piling on the beef!  at least u have a lovely excuse in your wee tum!

velma thanx for the advice on the cyclogest   

hi to everyone else, hope youre all having a nice night
x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me.

Sparkle congrats on being PUPO huni. hoping your embie snuggles in.     

macker hang in there huni. Sending you loads of      

Wee emma i'm really sorry they were awful at your scan. they should definitely have given you more info. Brazil nuts and pineapple juice are good for lining or a selenium supplement. Hope things get better for you huni.     

sparty hi huni, how are you doing? I'm fine sweetie.

Hopeful hope those follies are getting big and juicy huni.     

A big hi to everyone else, Velma, Mrs_B, cMac, ermitrude and anyone else i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## shazd

I N UK in N. Ireland have received a grant for patients who reside in the Southern Health & Social Care Trust, to run a series of interactive workshops and/or therapy evenings under the theme of improving one's mental health. The workshops will run for 6 months from October 2010 onwards for up to 20 attendees who are suffering the effects of infertility. We plan to bring in reputable speakers on nutrition, relaxation, counselling, life coaching, relationships etc. The workshops are FOC and will run on a Wednesday evening in a Portadown Hotel, once per month from 7.30pm. If you are interested then please get in touch ASAP (places limited). email [email protected]


----------



## michelle_h

Hi all

firstly a huge gl to all on 2ww and those having scans  sending you lots of  .

Yes Im having my tx at RVCwith prof mcClure

planning apt one week tomorrow!! Were getting there slowly but surely!!

Talk soon

Michelle x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Girls,

i hope you are all OK.  Just wanted you to know i've not been dropped off the face of the Earth!!!    

Some quickies....

Mrs B... Good luck for scan tomorrow!   

Mackser... Keep positive and hope time passes quickly for you! Stay strong and dont test early...i know thats hard but it will be better to wait!   

Sparkle... Congrats on being PUPO!!!   

Michelle... Good luck for planning apt.  It will fly past once that is out of the way!   

Pat and Miss E!  Hey! Possible cyclebuddies!!!   

Bump rubs to all the PG ladies!   

WeeEmma... Hope Clomid is being kind to you hun!   Keep at the ole protein, brazil nuts and pineapple juice for the ole lining hun, its true that Clomid can cause a thinner lining but not always.  Another problem is drying out CM, some women say taking cough medicine helps but I would recommend getting preseed lubracant..not the most romantic of things but it does help the spermies swim better (some men say they kind of like it too!   ) good luck sweetie!   

Lil... Woohoo starting the next stage!  This is when it gets exciting!   

Have i missed anyone Sorry if I have!   

AFM... I'm fine! Being run ragged by my neices but hey...it will give me practice!!   Going swimming tomorrow (just hope my cozzy fits me!   ) Big hugs to everyone

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning all

Cmac and MrsB thinking of you both today.

Well done macker on holding off onn the testing.

Glad you scan went well Hopeful - even if you weren't told anything!!

Sounds like you have your hands full alright Bunny   but as you said good practice  

I know its hard Sparkle but try not to obsess too much about twinges etc - easier said than done I know.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM nothing new just plodding along on down reg.  Baseline on Monday, af due tomorrow but was 3 days late last time on down reg so realistically expecting it on Saturday.

Chat later

Ermi


----------



## Kitten 80

Good Morning peeps

How are we all

I can not wait to join the rollercoaster with ya'll next week


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies

I am on    !!!  We had our scan this morning and saw the little heartbeat flickering away!! Lots of tears and a huge feeling of relief.  Thank you everybody for your kind wishes.

Mrs B I hope you've got good news too   

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## Velma

Cmac - Fab news honey - so delighted for you - such a magical experience. Now look after yourself enjoy it and i hope you have a great pregnancy.

Velma x


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Cmac


----------



## Ermitrude

Brilliant news Cmac am delighted for you hun.  Enjoy cloud 9 - its a great place to be.


----------



## Sparkleheart

yay congrats cmac!!


----------



## Sparty

Cmac thats fab news - enjoy the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## macker1

thats just lovely cmac made me feel all emotional...lookind forward to seeing more of that good news on our cycle page  big hugs to everyone today no matter what stage your at stay positive


----------



## Kitten 80

yes    is the important key


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all!!!
thanks for all the kind words xxx
well had scan this morning and am expecting twins!   
cant believe it !!! am 6 weeks today !!! one lttle guy measures at 6weeks 5 days and the other is a bit behind and smaller  but still there at 5 weeks 4days !!! both of their little hearts were beating anyhow so thats good!!! i hope they both stay strong the litle guys  
thanks so much ladies for all your lovely support throughout the whole process!!!!
cmac thats great news hun delighted for you my heart was beating so fast i thought i was turning into a humming bird with the fright!!! when do you have to go for next scan hun am up again in two weeks.      everything is alright!!!
a big hi to kitten ermitirude sparty bunny velma macker michele_h misse and sparkleheart!!! sening lots of      and      your way!!!
oh apolgies if i have missed anyone!!   
well thats all for now tera for now and thanks again!!!


----------



## Lil75

Congratulations girls. So delighted for you both. It must have been so nervewrecking- am glad it all went well.   

Wow MrsB, double trouble


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Mrs B


----------



## Velma

Fab news Mrs_B congrats hun - you done well to see heart beats and all at 6 weeks, i'm sure the next scan will be great and you will be able to see more progress! Totally delighted for you!   

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Omg MrsB am thrilled for you and a bonus of twins!!  Fingers crossed for next scan in a fortnight


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks lil75 kitten velma and ermitrude how are all u guys today
kinda had an inkling that i was sicker early and i was never that sick that early before !!!


----------



## crazykate

Hey Mrs B great news hun   Were they able to tell if they are identical or not  My scan is next monday morning 


Bunny sending you a huge hug pet wishing you lots of        for your next FET    


To all our downreggers, stimmers, 2 week waiters


----------



## cMac

Mrs B you have floored me with that! TWINS!!!!  Massive congratulations!  I'm sure you and DH are over the moon and imagine what your kids are going to say?  Really pleased for you sweetheart, take it easy now.  Great that you get another in 2 weeks, i'm sure you will lots now, I'm up again in 3 weeks.

CrazyKate, hoping your week goes in quickly until your scan, have you any symptoms?

Kitten, Lil, Macker, Sparty, Velma, Sparkleheart, Ermintrude, thank you all, wishing you all much success in your tx   

Patbaz, WeeEmma, Hopeful, Michelle, Bunny, MissE    Hello!


----------



## Bunny-kins

CMac... Congrats on your scan! Awww hun, I bet it seems more real now!   ..... and a double congrats to Mrs B for your twinnies!    (I had a feeling it was twins...don't know why!  ) 

Big hugs to everyone!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

MrsB Thats great, congrats on the twins - double the fun


----------



## Hopeful NI

CMac - Congratulations you must be on   

MRS B - Yippeee 2 heartbeats    

I am soo happy for you both


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all thanks for all the kind words you are all so kind!!!  
no one si as near in shock as my dh i hope he comes around soon maybe some men just are initally shocked at the prospect of 2
crazykate how are you hun has it sunk in yet?    
cmac thanks hun and well done to you too!!! the time will fly for you hun !!! how far will you be then 10weeks is it?      i havnt a clue how they are going to take it ds has got really attached over last few months and also his dad dont bother with him   yes i no big time since he was 3 months old!!! what an a*hole he is!!!! but im sure he be fine dd asked me a few times to get one like i go to the shop and buy one lol!!!   dunno will i tell them after next scan or what 
bunny thanks hun     how are you getting on? you wont feel it now till fet i really hope it works for you hun you deserve it so much     it will hun xxx  
thanks sparty how are you hun ??xxx    
hopeful thank you too how the stimms going!!!
all the best to all the pupo ladies !!! stimming ladies and dr ladies and  the pg ladies    and all those ladies in waiting hope it happens for u very soon xxx
well thats all for now ladies 
thanks again for all your support and kind words you all deserve for your dream sto come true so very much!!!    and      to all 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

cMac that is fab news huni. I'm sure it was really emotional. Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy. Take care.

Mrs_B so delighted for you huni. Double the blessing. Hoping everything continues to go well for you. Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Kate lovely to hear from you. Hope all goes well next monday.     

Sending       to our 2ww ladies.

Good luck to all the ladies currently on dr or stimms. hope all is going well. 

A big hi to everyone else. Sending you all loads of love.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Did you have 2 embys put back then Mrs B


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey misse thanks hun!!! hope u are well  
kitten ya i had two put back hun hows u


----------



## Kitten 80

Mornin all 

How are we


----------



## Lil75

Morning Kitten.   

All grand here apart from feeling like a zombie on the stimming! Insaying that I was never a morning person so mayb I've always been like a zombie in the morning   Thank God I work from home, at least no-one can see how crap I look!

How are you? Are you waiting patiently to get going?


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes I am   , I am actully bored can I start this week


----------



## Lil75

No problem, I give you permission to start now!    If only it was that easy!!


----------



## Lil75

Yippee, I just became a jr member cause I have posted 30 times. Right Kitten, now I am going to catch up with you!!


----------



## macker1

morning ladies....mrs b twins amazing you must be delighted.  

quick question its 10 dys since my transfer and i got  blood spotting this morning anyone have this...its weird for me as i either get my period full on i never get spotting.  its worrying me thats its over


----------



## Kitten 80

yay


----------



## Kitten 80

Its ok macker lots of women get spotting and get a BFP


----------



## Lil75

Morning Macker, I don't know hun but mayb cause its different to your normal cycles thats good news? And as Kitten says, I read many woman posting who spot and still get their BFP!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Macker both times i've been pg I've had spotting at 11dpiui and 13 dpiui - like you would never have spotting normally.  So fingers crossed its a good sign for you huni.

Ah MrsB am sure your dh will be fine once the shock wears off   

Kitten it won't be too long now till you get started hun, then it'll fly in.

Morning to all the other wonderful ladies.

Afm af arrived this morning was kinda surprised although its due today was expecting it to be late with down reg.  But for once not complaining that it arrived!!

Ermi


----------



## Kitten 80

Myn was late when I down reg


----------



## macker1

thanks girls for imput

im going to wait until tomorrow to see if appears again and try and not stress...

and if it doesnt appear im going to take a test which will be 11dpt...does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## Ermitrude

Macker will that be 11dp3dt tomorrow?  If so you should be ok to test but if that's implantation spotting it might be a little soon for bfp to show up. Its head melting I know but try to hang on in there huni.

I was expecting the same Kitten, but i suppose its a good thing that it arrived when due


----------



## Kitten 80

I would wait till otd so many women test and get wrong result


----------



## crazykate

Morning all




Morning all you luverly ladies.  Hope all is well.


Mackers try and hold on out hun it could be implantation spotting


----------



## Velma

Hey Macker if it were me i would hold out hun! But it is your decision. I don't normally spot but during 2WW i had some pinky/peach discharge and later on after BFP was confirmed i had some browny red discharge and was good sign   

Ermi good to hear AF arrived at least that takes some pressure off now and you aren't wondering is it gonna come etc.  

Hope you are all doing well!! Fingers crossed for you all!

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

morning all
macker try and hold out hun its only another few days!!!    
hope everyone else is well!!!
dh has calmed down a bit anyway!!!
talk to you later    
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Babypowder

MrsB 24, congrats!!!! more twins, you and nana will be close together! are they in their own wee sacks? 

Macker     hope the spotting is implantation-I had it for one day-its scares the life out of you.

Big    to all   at the min, good luck whatever stage your at   .


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey bp ya they are in there own sacks one is a good bit bigger than the other but hopefully   that little guy will catch up by the next scan!!! how are you feeling now has your sickeness worn off?


----------



## Babypowder

Hi MrsB, my 1st scan (6wks) they said one twin was smaller, but they have pretty much evened out, one is slighty ahead by a couple of days and weighs a tiny bit more, but nothing drastic, so im sure yours will catch up    .

Thats good they have their own sacks, makes the pg less risky they say. My sickness at 19wks finally eased, it was awful at the time but now its passed you kinda forget-well barr yesterday when I was sick from morning til about 7pm, but Im sure we are to expect the odd day   .


----------



## macker1

hi ladies
cant sleep...unfortunetly my period arrived this evening with a bang.. no denying it. so am out of the running   we are devastated and in shock, i really was so positive and realistic about it , but nothing prepares you for it.  
good luck to everyone and thanks for the support, u know im no good at writing personals!!! but i read every message each day. 
although im signiing out i will read the cycle to see how everyone does...next step my review no decisions until then


----------



## MissE

Oh macker i'm so sorry huni.  This is so cruel and unfair. Take some time to get over this. Thinking of you and sending you loads of love and       .

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Macker I'm sorry     . Its so hard when tx ends without sucess but always feel af arriving before OTD makes the end very abrupt. Take care of yourself and DH


----------



## cMac

So sorry Macker, its so cruel    Take care


----------



## Lil75

Oh Macker, I am sooo sorry. Take care of yourself and DH and know that we are all thinking about you.


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Macker huni I'm so sorry pet.     . Be kind to yourself and dh over the next while. xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Girls I'm trying to find this out on behalf of a friend of mine, any of you have treatment lately with the Royal know how long you DR for? I know when I had mine last year DR lasted weeks to suit the Rfcs busy schedule, but am wondering if that's changed now? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Velma

Macker - so sorry hun - i really thought it was gonna work. Our bodies do play awful tricks on us especially when we are going through tough situations. Take care of yourself and give yourself time to heal!    .   your happy ending will come soon!

glitter - I think it is so hard to generalise as it will all depend exactly when she is to be seen and how busy they are. When i started around Mar/April i was on DR for 5 weeks and someone else on here for 6 weeks just to fit in. If you went in now i don't know if they would be as busy but it's definately a possibility and one she should be prepared for as i wasn't. Hope that helps somewhat. Best of luck to her.

Velma x


----------



## glitter girl

Cheers velma,


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning my lovely's   

Its a brilliant day even tho sun is not out


----------



## Mrs_B24

Macker i am so sorry hun   this journey is so hard but i am sure your dreams will come true very soon hun we are all here for you when you need us hun    
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Sparty

Glitter I dr during the whole of May so 31 days was doing ICSI think type of tx can also determine how long dr lasts.

Sparkle are you keeping busy? When is your OTD?

Afternoon Kitten, how are you today?

Erm how is the dr going?

Macker    

MrsB had the twin news sunk in yet?

MissE have you baked anything nice recently? 

AFM was at hospital today - all good    measuring 10w 1d which is grand.

Hello to everyone


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone

macker i am so sorry hun.  really gutted for you.  look after yourself     

sparty thats great you had another scan and all is well.   

mrs B i just knew you were gonna have twins!!  uck wee twinnies how lovely!  delighted for u and DH!  

ermi, glad AF has come on time!  when do u start stims?  u have prob said but i am a bit behind!

lil and hopefulNI hope the stims are goin well.  any more scans yet?

hope everyone else is doin good

afm i am feeling very negative today    dont really know what im thinking.  have had a few cramps since ET but they have been pretty few and far between but seem to have a few more today and theyre really low down which is where i usually get them just before my period.  i had one really bad pain on tuesday and now i keep thinkin that was my wee embie leaving me    god this journey is so hard!  apart from the cramps have just been feelin tired from the progesterone but i dont even seem to bloated anymore!  at this point i think i would welcome bloated!  sorry for bein such a big fat moan!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Macker - I am soo soo sorry it didn't work this time, we are all thinking of you


----------



## Hopeful NI

Glitter Girl - I am currently having ICSI at the RFC, I started down reg on 24th June, started stimms on 4th Aug and hopefully have EC on 16th Aug. Hope this helps

Sparkle - Don't worry about about not having anymore cramps, on last tx my cramps only really lasted one day and then eased off and still got BFP      

AFM - Up for my final scan (  ) tomorrow morning at 7.30 in RFC. Any other lurkers up at the same time say hello will be wearing a pink tee-shirt   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,  

Hopeful good luck at your scan tomorrow. Hope the follies have grown for you huni.     

Sparty so glad all went well at the hospital today. Glad baba is doing good. I havent baked anything in a few days huni but i'm off work tomorrow and am planning on doing some baking then. Have taken the day off cos it is my anniversary tomorrow, we are going out for dinner tomorrow evening and then heading to the cinema.

Sparkle stay positve huni. Sending you loads of            

A big hi to all the other ladies. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

MissE hope you and DH have a lovely day together

Sparkle sending you lots of        hang in there   

Hopeful good luck with the final scan tomorrow    it all goes well


----------



## Lil75

Morning all, thank cunchie its Friday!!  

Hopeful, hope your scan went well this morning.    

MissE, Happy Anniversary   Hope you enjoy your day. What are you planning to go to see in the cinema? We went to see Knight and Day during the week. It was ok, funny in places but definitely not the best film I have ever seen! Still a great way to pass a few hours. 

Sparty, glad to hear everything is going well.

Sparkleheart, hope you are felling more positive today. Heres some PMA until you get yours back           plus some babydust   . Take care

Macker, still thinking about you hun. Hope you are taking care of yourself.    

AFM, I am stimmin away. Getting a few twinges which I hope is good. First scan on Monday.   The news that there might be a strike in Glasgow airport has me a bit worried. Might have to check out the ferry....as long as I get there for EC/ET  

Morning Kitten, cMac, MrsB, Velma, Ermi, Bunny, Babypowder, crazykate and anyone else I have missed. Take care


----------



## Hopeful NI

Miss E -    Hope you and Dh have a lovely day.

Lil - Hope the stimms is going well,    that the airports do not close

AFM - Had my final scan this morning (DR Traub so didn't get too much information) but everything looks well so EC on Monday morning   

Morning Velma, cMac, Kitten, MrsB Ermi, Bunny and crazykate and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Hopeful that's great that you're all systems go for monday.

 Miss E, sounds like you have a lovely day planned.

Sparkle don't loose hope yet huni, I honestly don't remember any cramps on either of my bfps.  Sending you lots of   and    .

Hope you've no hassle getting to glasgow on monday Lil75.

Delighted all was well at your scan Sparty.

A big   to everyone else.

Afm af arrived in all her glory yesterday so happy with that.  Baseline on Monday and don't expect to start hrt until next weekend.  FET is a bit different it seems - start of meds is determined on incubator space for my blasts as my clinc don't use the pill to time things.  So expect to be still down regging next week.  Then the fun begins!!

Ermi


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Thanks for the anniversary wishes girls. It will just be nice to have some quality time with dh.

Hopeful glad all is on schedule for ec on monday. Hoping you get loads of lovely eggies.    

Lil hope stimms goes well. Twinges sound good huni, at least you know there is something happening in there. Hope the airports stay open huni and you dont have any hassle.     Me and dh are going to see the sorcerrors apprentice, looks good on the trailers.

Ermi glad af arrived, hopefully it wont be too long til you start hrt.    

Sparty how are you and the little one doing?

Sparkle hang in there huni, sending you buckets of         and   .

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

MissE, We are doing great - scan yesterday really made me really happy. Can't believe how quick the days are flying by. Sorry, I know I don't type much info about it but I'm aware of how hard it might be to read on the cycle page    Where are you and DH going for dinner? How many years are you married today? I'm going wedding dress shopping with my youngest sister tomorrow - she is soooooooo excited


----------



## MissE

Hi Sparty, i think most people will agree that we understand what it took for you to get your baba and i for one dont mind you posting about your happy news huni. i think it helps the rest of us in that we can see the success stories and it gives us hope.   I'm glad everything is going well and hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. We are going to 47 in Lurgan, never been but a few people have said it is lovely. Might as well try it. We are married 5 years today and we are together 13 years on sunday so we will celebrate the whole weekend.  Any excuse to indulge in loads of yummy food.

wedding dress shopping sounds like fun, i love looking at all the lovely dresses. I'm sure your sister is excited, when is the wedding? hope you have a lovely day, while you are out make sure you have a nice lunch or something.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI peeps 

Sorry not been on I have been so busy


----------



## Ermitrude

MissE that's great that you get to celebrate the whole weekend  .  A pretty good excuse in my book!!

Sparty please don't ever feel that you can't share your happy news with us.  I can only speak for myself but it really gives me a lift when i see girls getting their bfp and then reading about their pg progressing.    Enjoy the wedding dress shopping tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is well.

Just cooking dinner here before a night in front of the telly.


nite all

Ermi


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sparty - Speaking for myself I love to hear about girls and how their pg's are progressing.    Hope you have a lovely time wedding dress shopping (Ohhh I love looking at wedding dresses, I have told my DH that if we where to get married again I have already picked my dress    he thinks he might get a different model next time    

Miss E - Enjoy your weekend, did you bake today ?

Ermi - Enjoy your dinner

Hello to everyone


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Had a lovely night out. Went for a yummy dinner, i had french onion soup to start and then goats cheese and walnut bruschetta with garlic fries. It was lovely but only problem was i was too full for desert.   we saw the socerers apprentice, it was really good.

Hopeful i didn't get a chance to bake today as i was out in the garden most of the day. I had a load of plants that needed planting and i was up digging out spuds and leeks to make potato and leek soup, and pulling out the end of the rhubarb. Spent some time tidying up the house too. Am hoping to get some time tomorrow to make chocolate tiffin and triple choc cake.

Night ladies, chat tomorrow.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Yummm Miss E - Sounds gorgeous   

Well I am now prick free,  just done my last injection


----------



## MissE

Hopeful huni, that is great news. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you for monday.      

Emma xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

it looks like it might be over for me already.  had some red/brown/black discharge this morning and have had a wee bit more brown since when ive wiped.  im only 8dp 5dt    really cant believe this is happening to me.  i dont think i was prepared for how hard this would be, i cant stop crying.  

good luck for monday hopeful xo


----------



## coolou

Im starting the tx on weds. Im starting the nasal spray on weds the 18th!!! any one else starting? or just starting!!! Good luck everyone. xx


----------



## MissE

Oh sparkle huni i'm sending you loads of big      .

Coolou welcome to the board. Wishing you loads of luck for your tx huni.      

Hopeful best of luck for tomorrow, hope you get loads of lovely eggies. What time are you in at?       

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Sparkle   

Collou I start tuesday   

Hi Missie

and everyone


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all
Sorry havn been on all weekend
sparkleheart sending lots of     
Misse hope you enjoyed your anniversary sounds like you had a lovely evening !   
hopeful all the best for tomorrow!!     you get lots of lovely eggies !
kitten how was your weekend hun?  
ermitrude how are you getting on hun?  
sparty glad to see things are going well hun any more bouts of bad wind?  
a big hi to anyone i missed sending you lots of  
afm had a nice day today decided to make most of fine weather and plus i stayed in bed most of friday and saturday! 
well thts all for now guys will talk again laters 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Mrs B - Glad you had a lovely day - weather was fab.....  How are you keeping ?

Kitten - Good luck for starting on Tuesday   

Coolou - welcome on board   

Sparkleheart -   

Miss E - DH is in first at 8.15 for SSR and then I am in at 9am. Nervous as I know the drugs are different than that at Origin.

AFM - Had a lovely day today was out on boat with DH and dd, very relaxing

Hello to everyone else


----------



## cMac

Sparkleheart, I'm really sorry   

Hopeful, all the very best of luck for today, hope you get lots of beautiful eggs!  Sounds ilke you had a lovely relaxing day yesterday.

Mrs B24, good for you for taking it easy, I did that last weekend but managed to puch myself out onto a sun lounger in the garden this weekend!

Coolou, good luck with tx!

MissE I think you sound like a mixture of Alan Titchmarsh, Jamie Oliver and Nigella Lawson. What a Domestic Goddess!

Ermintrude, thats great that you are preparing for FET, good luck with the down regging.

Lil, big fingers crossed for your scan and for getting to Glasgow, as long as you get over you don't need to leave!

Sorry I haven't been posting much, I'm been feeling pretty sick and tired - no compliants though!

Hello to all!


----------



## Kitten 80

Cmac hope it you feel better soon and enjoy being pg   

Mrs B I had a very busy weekend now need a rest 

Hopeful thanks hon   

I feel ill today not good


----------



## Lil75

Kitten, Hope you are feeling better soon.

Hopeful, thinking about you today. Hope it all goes well.    

cMac, take care of yourself. 

Coolou, welcome aboard.     tx will go well

Sparkleheart heres a big   . Take care

AFM, not good news I'm afraid. Had day 8 scan today and I have v poor response. Three tiny ones on RHS and one big, one small on LHS. so even if the small ones were to catch up, the big one would be huge! Sent bloods to GCRM so won't get results until tomorrow. They will ring me later today to tell me if I should continue or not and then tell me more tomorrow when they get the blood results. They seemed really surprised at my response, its not what they expected with my AMH. Can't really believe it.


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Best of luck today Hopeful - here's to lots of eggies.

Lil am so sorry scan didn't go better today but don't loose hope just yet. Get lots of water into you and heat on your tummy - it can help.  Pg you get a happy phonecall tomorrow         .

Sparkle huni am so sorry pet - its just so bloody unfair sometimes.

Cmac glad you're feeling rough iykwim!!!  

Sounds like you had a lovevly weekend MrsB

Sorry you're not feeling too bright today Kitten.

Afm had baseline scan this morning and all as it should be - just waiting on a phone call now with blood results and instructions.


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh I am sorry Lil What drugs you on hon?

Ermitrude yay next stage


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all just a quick note!
hopeful all the best for today hope you get lots of lovely eggies    
cmac im the same hun! although i havnt actually got sick yet i did get v. close yesterday! hope your kepping well x  
kitten80 hope ou feel better soon hun  
lil75 i hope you get good news later on hun ! perhaps as the girls have said hot water bottle and plenty fluids?     for good news for you hun!!!
ermitrude glad your scan went well hun all the best !!!   
well thats all for me for now will be back on laters 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Lil75

Hi all,

I'm on Menopur 225iu Kitten. 
I'm sitting here with hot water bottle hoping for good news later.

Ermi, glad baseline scan went well. Another hurdle over! 

MrsB, hope you are not feeling too bad, although in one way I'd say you are delighted to be sick!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

Sorry Ive not been on in the last few days. Ive been extremely busy entertaining my two nieces which has been lovely! 

Macker... So sorry to hear your news sweetie  it's so devastating I know exactly how you are feeling. Be kind to yourself, that horrible black cloud will shift...I promise! 

Lil75.... Keep strong huni, keep up with the protein, hot water bottle and drink loads of water and hopefully the follies will catch up. Don't give up hope yet  Sending you lots of follie growing vibes to you!     

Ermi... Brilliant news about your scan...here's to the next stage!     

Kitten...Hope you are feeling better. I'm full of cold myself, that's the thing about being around kids...loads of germies! 

Sparkle... oh sweetie, it's sooo hard isn't it?   Cry as much as you need to, it's just the hardest thing but like I said to Macker...that cloud will shift, it just takes time. Make sure you look after yourself  

Hopeful...Your day on the boat sounds lovely!   

Coolou... Welcome honey! Lots of good luck to you on your cycle!   

MissE... Mmmm Leek and potato soup!   Soinds like you have lots of lovely goodies in your garden!   I may have to taste your baking one of these days!!! I almost feel left out!   

How are all the PG ladies doing? Hope you are not suffering too much with the ole MS. All I can say is... Stock up on the ole Ginger nut biccies!!!   

AFM.... well i'm feeling more normal now. Having my nieces here for the week has helped a great deal. We had lots of fun and went on lots of days out! We went to Cadbury's world and ate loads of choccie!   Yesterday we went to Warwick Castle which was really good, it's full of knights and princesses! Ideal for little ones (I especially liked the knights jousting! mmmm to be a medieval princess!   ) Its a bit quiet here now...i've loved having a house full and it's been a great tonic! My house looks like a bombs hit it but I'd rather have a messy house with laughing children in it than a clean and tidy empty one!   I'm going to miss them I think!!! 

Have a good day girls   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hello again 
lil do keep that up hunny   you get a good result and they all catch up! 
bunny sounds like you had a lovely week you sound like one cool auntie to have   and it wont be too long till your one cool mama!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Bunny I hope your cold go's away hon, glad you had a nice time   

Lil I will be on menapur   

Mrs B thanks hon


----------



## Lil75

Thanks Ladies for all the great advice. Just off the phone to the clinic and they want me to keep stimmin til Fri with no change to the meds. I will probably lose the bigger follie but they are hoping the others catch up.     

Bunny sounds like you had a great time with your nieces. The house will be quiet without them.

Kitten, hope you are feeeling better this evening and I hope Menopur works better for you than it is for me!

Sparkleheart, thinking about you pet   Hope you are doing ok


----------



## Mrs_B24

Lil75 thats great news hun that you get to keep going!!! keep on drinking plenty water and what the other girls say the hot water bottle hope everything works for you hun and you get a load of lovely eggies


----------



## Ermitrude

Glad you're still in the running Lil - sending you tonnes of           for bigger follies on Friday huni.

Bunny sounds like you had a mental but fun week with your nieces.  You're a very good aunt for taking them to so many wonderful places.  All good Karma  

Clinic called this afternoon so got the official green light. Have to reduce my burselin and start my hrt, steroids and aspirin on Sunday.  Transfer date of the 9th still stands and have a scan on the 3rd.  Its amazing how much more laid back the fet is compared to a fresh cycle.  Possibly just the one scan and no more bloods till hopefully the pg hcg test!!! Feeling really positive right now, lets hope it lasts.


----------



## Velma

Sparkle thinking of you hun!!    its not over yet!

Bunny - you are such a busy bee - i'd be wrecked hope you are doing well!   
Lil - glad to hear they are keeping you going, the girls have given you the advise for bringing the follies on so defo try it!  

Ermi glad to here you are positive hun and its good that you are finding this tx more relaxed. I'm sure it's all a great sign   

Hi to the preg ladies   
And everything crossed for the tx ladies    Sorry not sure where everyone it at but thinking of you all!

Velma x


----------



## coolou

Thanx to every one for all there kind messages

*Bunnykins* hope u had fun at cadbury land!! Yum

*Lil* Sorry to hear of ur poor response. Hope they can turn it all around for u. 

Getting very nervous about starting tx. Its even better knowing i can have 10 days paid leave off work. so when i have egg collection n transfere. Im taking the week off. Then i have two weeks off startin on the 2ww, so no work stress for me!!

Also got a cd thats like a hypno cd to calm u down etc. Mite be dumb but willin try any thing! Has any one else tryed any thing like that?

*Kitten* Good luck startin tx tomz!!!! 

Good luck to evryone!!!!!
Hoping for lotsa BFPs!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Lil - Good news that they are keeping you on the stimms for longer,      for your follies. Keep up with the hot water bottle.

ermi - Great news that you got the green light   

Bunny - Sounds like yu had a great time with your nieces   

AFM - Got 11 eggies today so have to phone at 10am tomorrow to see how many has fertilised


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone  
ermitrude thats great you got the go ahead and its also great that your staying positive    
velma how are you hun?  
coolou hope you well hun  
hopeful yayy on your 11 eggies     for lots of lovely embies in the morn !


----------



## coolou

11 eggs THATS GREAT. Hopeing they are all top notch embryos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Lil great news that you can keep going. I hope your follies grow big and juicy. Keep the heat on your tummy huni.     

Hopeful fab news on the 11 eggies huni. Hoping you get lots of lovely embies tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for your phonecall tomorrow.

Ermi great news that you have got the go ahead. Hoping this is your time huni.    

Bunny glad you are feeling a bit better. You sound like a really coo; auntie, i'm sure your nieces will miss you too.

Kitten good luck for starting tomorrow. Hope you feel better very soon huni.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, coolou, Mrs_B, cMac, Velma. Sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Lil75

Hopeful, 11 eggs!! Yippee. Great news.       for tomorrow.

Quick and maybne silly question...where is best to inject for stimmin? I have been alternating betw each thigh and either side of belly button. I want to make sure I am doing everything to get these follies moving for Friday. Am typing with a hotwater bottle in my lap! Thanks again for all your good wishes.


----------



## macker1

hey ladies

hope all is well, thanks bunny for kind words, mrs b hope you and baby are doing good....sparkleheart  hope your okay. and lil dont give up the girls are right keep the hot water bottle on it works i was like you and at EC i got 11 eggs!!!

congrats hopeful 11 eggs is brill... that was my number.

AFM the black cloud is still there i just feel sad..but am going to accept theses feeling and hope they will pass. me and my husband are going to the G hotel in galway tomorrow for the week so hope that helps. weve decided that we arent going to cycl until january as i couldnt face it during christmas time....do yous think thats a good idea?

hi to velma, kitten, ermi and everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning

I can now say I am affically a Aug/Sep budd as I have now started first pill down the hatch   

Everybody ok


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Macker the G hotel is fab, hope you and dh have a lovely time.  think you're right not to cycle over christmas - my acu is dead against is, thinks its far too emotional a time anyway and if things don't go well it could ruin christmas for you forever iykwim.  Plus the chinese believe the new year and spring are the best times to conceive as its all about rebirth and renewal - might be mumbo jumbo but they've been at this game for a couple of thousand yrs!!

Yay to starting the pill Kitten  

Coolou nope you're not mad to be using a hypno cd, alot of girls myself included go for acu and use zita West relaxation and visualisation cds during tx.

Hopeful congrats on the 11 eggies, fantastic number - hope you get a great phonecall this morning.

Hope all of our baby mamas are doing well.

A big   to everyone


----------



## crazykate

Hey all hope this finds you all well    Sorry haven't been on for a bit been so busy with one thing and another - back to work yesterday too to find everyone else off sick and our wee apprentice manning the fort all on her own!  

Anyway scan went well yesterday must say I had a few tears.  I was terrified that there was going to be nothing there and I had Dh's hand gripped so tight I'm sure I stopped the blood supply   -  We have 1 "sausage"   - the nurse said there's the sac and there's your sausage and its we heart was going a dinger.

I don't want to go on too much because I know how difficult it is for you ladies who are still reaching for your dreams. 

Mackers hun sending you a big hug I know exactly how you feel I've been there a few times too    - Good luck for your next go.


well I'd better get on I've done very little this morning

Wishing you all well xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

CrazyKate am delighted that your scan went well and congrats on 'sausage'.  Not surprised there were some tears - its something you've wanted for so long.  Don't be afraid to share your good news here - its what keeps us going, well me anyway.


----------



## Hopeful NI

CrazyKate - Soo happy your scan went well     Heres to a happy and healthy pg

Kitten - Congratulations on getting started   

Macker - the G hotel & Galway is fab (Ahh the Quays bar, I spent a lot of drunken time there !!!!) Think you are right to start in Jan, celebrate Xmas and New Year

Coolou - The cd sounds like a great idea, something to relax you.

AFM - well phoned RFC this morning out of 11 eggs we got 5 embies, over the moon as we usually only get 1 or 2 embies. So transfer is on Thursday.
Thank you girls for all your support you have all been great   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all!!!
Misse how are you keeping hun? 
lil75 i was injecting all the time in my stomach as thats where clinic told me?perhaps check with them  am hoping everything will be fine for you on friday hun    
macker sending you lots of   i hope you and your dh enjoy your trip to galway its a lovely city    
kitten yay on starting !!! 
ermitrude how are you getting on hun? 
crazykate congrats on your scan hun thats brill     am delighted for you !
hopefulni yayy on your five lovely embies !   they keep on growing and growing and growing  
well thats all for now!!!
a big hi to cmac sparty velma coolou bunny and anyone i missed!   am thinking of all of you
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Hopeful - here's to lots of lovely embies on Thursday huni.

Lil I always injected into my tummy too but thighs are fine, don't think it makes any difference at all.  

How are you MrsB?  

All good with me, just counting down the days to starting hrt on Sunday.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Hopeful great news huni, delighted on your 5 embies. Hoping they continue to grow big and strong. Good luck for et on thursday.       

Crazykate so delighted your scan went well huni. I'm sure there were some tears, it is natural after everything you havebeen through to get to this point. 

Macker it will take a while huni, just take it one step at a time. Enjoy your time away in Galway, it will do you good.  

Ermi hope all is going well sweetie.

Mrs_B i'm fine huni. How are you doing?

Kitten woohoo to getting started. Hope it all goes well.     

A big hi to everyone else looking in, cMac, coolou, wee emma, lil, bunny.

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks peeps I am watching me smallvile


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey girls!
ermitrude and misse im not too bad thanks for asking!   have got morning sickeness but am loving every minute of it ! it sounds a bit mad though dont it? it was kinda eased off yeterday and i was worried wanting it back but have it again today even got a little bit sick but was only juice sorry tmi !
my jeans dont fit anymore and the only pair of pants have holes in them   am gonna wait till next week to buy more! sorry havnt really said much bout myself either in last few weeks its like the other gals say i dont want to upset anyone kinda thing i will admit i did not know before how hard it was i think anyone that has a kid no prob really nos the pain and suffering of what infertility does to a person even though youd love your kid the same theres no denying that but i dunno cant explain it am no good with words! and the way i look at it what i went through was only a tiny of a fraction of what you guys are going through or have gone though but i have an understanding somewhat i mean like if it affected me like that how does it feel for others like you are the bravest people i no!seriously!sorry for rambling! and if i possibly made no sense!
kitten im not that much in to i love eastenders tho have to watch that! otherwise i just watch hat dh is watching! and if thats no good i just go online!  
a big hello to everyone else!     

xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Sparty

Kitten thats great your started - lots of      for your tx journey

Kate That great news about your wee sausage - so lovely to see that wee heartbeat

Sparkle, I'm so sorry pet     How are you doing?

Hopeful what fab news -    them wee embies stay strong and good luck for et on Thursday

Bunny, Sounds like you had a lovely time with your nieces - such a cool auntie

Lil hope the hotwater bottle is helping the follies grow - good luck for the next scan

Macker hope the black cloud lifts, enjoy the trip to Galway with your DH   

MissE any word on when your doing FET?

MrsB how are you?
Erm roll on sunday - sending you lots of    and    this your time mrs
Coolou I did acupuncture during last tx - still doing it.. anything that helps keep you    and happy is well worth a go during tx, so enjoy your cd.

Hey Velma and Cmac hope your both well

Does anyone watch 16 and pregnant on living or mtv? Just watching the follow up program now

AFM I'm doing grand.. feel warm most of the time so got lots of ice pops from iceland   
Girls I love sharing with you all but just want to be sensitive to anyone who would rather not listen to me talk about being pg. So please do not read on unless your happy to read about it.


I was amazed girls at the difference between 1st and 2nd scans.. in the 1st scan baby was a very small dot but in only 3 weeks it had formed into a very tiny shaped baby - it had arms and legs and we could see it move. DH was in shock at it moving. I'm so used to dildocam it was a big change to get scanned on tummy but found it strange how hard the nurse pressed on my tummy to get the picture. I'm at week 11 now and still tired and need a wee sleep most afternoons.


----------



## MissE

Sparty huni, i'm so glad all is going well for you. You have waited such a long time for this. I'm sure it was such a relief not to have the dildocam. It must have been so exciting to see your wee baba wriggling about. Really cant believe you are 11 weeks already, where has the time gone.

I dont know exactly when i'll be doing FET. I think by the time i get the letter and do 2 cycles on the pill probably nov or dec.

A big hi to everyone else. Chat later. Better go and do some work.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Monrning sparty   

morning missie


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Sparty congrats on another fab scan - just wait till you get to around teh 20 weeks mark when you can see full arms/legs etc. It is truly amazing to think what the body can produce!!

MrsB glad you're ok with the sickness.  Strangely enough i didn't get it either time i was pg but in saying that my mam or my sister never got it either.

Hope you enjoyed Smallville Kitten.

Hope everyone else is well.

No news with me, just on count down to sunday.

Ermi


----------



## Lil75

Morning all,

Hopeful, 5 embies is great     Best of luck for tomorrow.    

Macker pet, take your time to deal with the result. You will have a great time in Galway. I lived there for 5 years and its just the greatest place. Me and DH often go there for a breakaway. Never been to the G but hear its lovely. Hope you have a good time.  

Kitten, yippeee you've started! That's great.   

Miss E, hope your FET comes soon. You will not find til Nov, Dec.

Sparty, so delighted that you are doinh well and the scan sounds amazing. Personally I love hear stories like yours cause it give me hope to carry on. Keeps my mind on the prize iykwim. And I really appreciate that you still post to support us. Take care  

Ahh MrsB, as I said to Sparty, I love hearing about your pregnancy because as you say you know what its like. And the support you and the other pregnant girls give is just great (Thanks Velma and cMac too) It means so much that you still post to wish us well.    (Thanks for your advice about where to inject)

Ermi, not long now...bet you are counting down the days til Sun. Tks for your advice about injecting. 

Craztkate, so glad your scan went well   You and your sausage  

Coolou, I also have a relaxation cd. Only listened to it a few times but will try anything like you.  

AFM, I am    that these follies get their    in gear and start growing. Clinic have decided to leave the next scan until Monday to give me more time! This was after I had booked flights to Glasgow for Friday!! Ahh well. It'll b all worth it, I hope. Went to butchers yesterday to stock up on chicken and meat to make sure I get enough protein for the next few days. And will need this hot water bottle surgically removed by the end of this!!   

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Sorry if I have   

Lil


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Kitten how are you getting on huni? Hope it is all good.  

Ermi hope the days pass quickly for you huni so that you can get started hrt.     

Lil sounds like you are trying really hard to get those follies to grow. keep up the good work. Hopefully you will be rewarded with lots of lovely eggies.     

Mrs_B glad you are ok with the sickness. When is your next scan huni?

Hopeful keeping verything crossed for you for ET tomorrow.

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Not to bad Misse feel tierd and hot   , hows you


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!   

How are we all doing today?   I've got to admit i'm getting a little fed up with the weather one minute its nice then the next minute it's tipping it down!   I've just been caught in a mini monsoon!   

Hopeful... Good luck with ET tomorrow huni   

Lil75... Sending you some follie growing vibes to you huni       keep going with the ole protein intake and keep your tummy nice and warm.  Got my fingers crossed for you sweetie!   


Ermi... Sunday will be here before you know it!   


Sparty... That's great news from you scan huni   I like hearing all about your pg developments you deserve every lovely minute of it!   

Mrs B.. Aww sweetie,you've been through a lot too huni, but thank you for your kind words!   I don't think anyone, unless you've been through it yourself, truly understands the magnitude of emotions and stress this journey takes us through; that's why FF's is a lifeline because we all know what a rollercoaster it all is. I don't think I could of coped without it   somehow hearing of peoples success who has been through the mill makes me smile because they've struggled with IF and has beaten it.  It gives me hope and tells me not to give up your dream. I hope the MS eases up soon huni, please keep us posted on how things are progressing   

Big hellos to everyone else!   

AFM... I'm fine! My house is back to it's pre-child tidyness (not sure whether I like it or not!) My cold is on it's way  finally so feeling tonnes better now!   I'm probably back to my normal self! I must admit the BFN did knock me for six so apologies if I haven't been on as often as I have done. I tried to keep my mind off things for awhile and it has worked but alas i kinda missed everyone too!    

I had my follow up appointment yesterday at my clinic which was OK.  I didn't really learn anything new.  They said that my cycle couldn't have gone any better its just mother nature and nothing I could of done better than I did do.  I have 3 great blasts on ice and one has hatched already, they say they all have a good chance so we just have to keep our fingers crossed.  He also said that I can start FET with my next period if I wanted to but we are not sure whether to wait a few months to recover or just to go for it! DH wants to do it ASAP, I do too but a little part of me wants to wait a little bit to recover from this one.  We have both said we won't tell anyone this time as I felt it was quite stressful having to tell people about our BFN   I think if the FET is successful we might wait till after the 12 weeks scan our news just like any other normal pregnancy...we'll wait and see eh!

Oops sorry, have spoken too much about myself   sorry for the lack of personals...kind of lost where everyone is at!   

Lots of love and hugs to everyone

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Bunny that's great that you can do a fet whenever you want.  But if I was you i'd take a wee break just to let our body recover physically from all the drugs.  I know the desire to go again is kind of overwhelming but i know speaking for myself that I feel so much better both physically and emotionally going into this fet after waiting a couple of months.

Like you we've told hardly anyone this time round, haven't even told our parents as hopefully if we get a bfp we'll wait until 12 weeks to hopefully deliver the good news.

Ermi


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone!
sparty glad verything is going well for you hun!    i feel very warm as well in times! wake up sweating a lot of the time! its all good tho  
misse hope you are well hun   
lil75 sounds like your gonna have a mini meat fest   my dh would love if i went shopping and came home with nothing but meat! men eh ?  hope that your follies are getting big and juicy !!  
helloooooooooooooo kitten how you getting on?  
bunny glad your feeling better hun it must be a relief to no that you can start again anytime even if you do end up waiting a few months at least you and your dh get to decide when am hoping that will be your time hun yes i agree this site has been brill it gave me a lot of hope and inspiration as i said you guys are brill x
ermitrude not long now hun till you start on sunday  
a big hello to everyone else !
afm was supposed to have next scan on tuesday 24th but tried to move it to monday but they said i wouldnt be exactly 8 weeks so have to wait friday i had to change it as dh is doing a refresher course for maths as he is going into college in sept and thats on tues, wed, and thursday and he says he wants to go so changed date so he can 
go too  
well thats all for now  
talk laters 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Lil75

Good morning all on this lovely sunny morning.    The sun might only last 5 minutes but hey a girl can hope rite?

Hopeful best of luck today.   

Bunny, good that you can start when you want. Maybe take some time to recover but can totally understand wanting to go again as soon as possible. Do what feels right for you.   

MrsB, I wouldn't have thought one day would make much difference with your scan but sure what would I know  At least DH would get to go now. DH is delighted with the meat fest!! I tried to eat some of the protein bars but yuck so meat it is!

Hi to everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Everyone   

I was planning to not tell anyone but when you work in a small company then everyone knows you buisness


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey lil75 
well no sun down in the south this moring its damp oh well! i didnt think one day would make a difference either i guess they just have there guidelines to go by, ya at least he can go now tho!
what is it with men and meat eh? they could just gorge on it 24/7. my dh told me that for dinner or somthing once he bough a cooked chicken and ate tht like you would a snack box i guess it prob would have had less calories than a snack box tho!
kitten you told everyone about tx is it? ya i guess your right when your in a small group of people very little gets missed?  
hopefulni all the best for today hun     everything goes well 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Kitten... It's so hard to keep that info to yourself when you work in a close environment I guess i'm lucky that I don't have that extra pressure although it will be hard if I decide to start uni in September, DH wants me to defer but to be honest I really don't know what to do.  I really want to be a midwife and don't want to give it up either as It was a hard long slog to get a place in the first place..ahhh I never do anything the easy way!   

Ermitrude... Thanks hun, I'm undecided when to start treatment a big part of me wants to wait but I know time isn't on my side.  It's good to know that I can start whenever i'm ready to, so I guess i'm lucky in that respect.

Lil... It's hard going eating all that meat, but sooo worth it in the end! Got everything crossed for you huni

Mrs B... Men love meat, I think it's the cavemen in them!!! I mean...  Give them a BBQ and they are in their element!   

Hopefull...I hope everything went well for you today! Big hugs going your way!   

AFM... Busy day sorting out cupboards and starting to pack up things as we will be moving house in the next few weeks.  It's amazing how much rubbish you accumulate!!   

Much love to everyone!    

Bunny xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Bunny I have so much rubish its unbelievble


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone , just need to aska wee question , i am downregging and i cant remember form last time if you have a proper af or not 
Bloody af has arrived and i am in agony , i thought it was just a light one when downregging


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Sweetchilli, Sorry to hear AF is painful hun   my DR one was quite heavy and was painful for two days.  You may have at thick lining that is shedding, it's a good sign hun, it means your lining will be nice and thin to start stimming!   I hope it calms down soon huni   

Hi Kitten... mmmm 3 bin bags full of rubbish I had from 2 cupboards!   

More cupboards tomorrow...oh the joy!!   

I got a proper 'firm' for my uni place, so I definately have a place in September!   Going for a pre-course day next week so i'm looking forward to that.  i think i've made my mind up and going to start uni in September and delay FET for a few months until all my injections are done... it wil be good to concentrate on my course and be me for a while I think! 

Have a good evening girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Hopeful hoping et went well today huni.     

Bunny i'm so pleased you were able to make a decision about going to uni. Great news on getting your offer. Hopefully the few months will give your body a good chance to prepare for your next tx.   You are a brave lady clearing out the house, it is a nightmare having to get rid of all the junk you accumulate over the years.

Sweetchilli sorry to hear you are in pain with af huni. Mine was really heavy during DR and was painful for a few days. Hopefully as bunny says it is just your body having a good clearout for stimms. Good luck with this tx huni.      

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks bunnie and misse , forgot how hard this all is its been so long LOL 
How are yous both keeping ??


----------



## Hopeful NI

SweetChilli - Yeap my AF during DR was heavy, it is a good sign   

MissE - How are yu keeping ?

Bunny - Congratulations on getting a firm university place    How are you keeping ?

Kitten - How is the DR going ?

Mrs B - How is this twinnies ?

Lil - How is the stimms going ? Meat Feast    Ohhhhh I love meat

AFM _ Well transfer when ahead today with the lovely Dr Traub    2 embies back, one 7 cell grade B and 1 5 cell grade B. So one okay and one not too great but it only takes one. So what will be will be......
Enjoying today have my DH, MIL and Mum running around after me


----------



## MissE

Sweetchilli huni it doesn't get any easier does it but we find the strength to keep going.     that some day soon we all get our miracles. Hope you haven't had too much bother with side effects from the DR. Keeing everything crossed for you.   

Hopeful congrats on being . Hope your embies snuggle in.  

I'm doing ok thanks, just getting impatient with all the waiting. I think sometimes it would be easier if you could just start again as soon as possible. Have resorted to using a clearblue fertility monitor until i can start FET again, dont think it will make a button of difference but hey have to be proactive. What a fab past time i have peeing on sticks.  

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!  
bunny congrats hun on getting into uni ! its also great that you have made a decision as to what to do regarding your next tx!   . i have to clear out myplace am dreading it!!! 
hello kitten how are you getting on?
sweetchilli sorry to hear your having bad af pains but as the girls said better have a good clearout my af in my first tx that got cancelled was very light as i had been on the pill so i reckon thats what made it light and at my down regging scan my lining was too thick so was cancelled hope that helped hun  
hopeful congrats on being pupo hun!   they sound like good little ones!     they get nice and comfy in your tummy!!!  
misse i hope the time flies for you hun its hard like when you feel so powerless but at least you can try the fertility moniter i think i was going to buy one before i new it would have totally been pointless lol so i saved myself but at least you still got a chance!!!hope it works for ya hun xxx
i big hi to everyone else! 
afm am wrecked all day today think am having trapped wind as well still nausous but am trying my best to eat as much as i can which isnt a lot !!!!
a


----------



## crazykate

Evening all

Hopeful - congratulations on being PUPO hun.........now the headwrecking really starts     

Sweetchilli - heavy a/f is a good sign.  wishing you all the very best with this one pet      

AFM - think I had a tummy bug yesterday I thought it was MS to start off with but it seems to be doing the rounds at the moment (from both ends for everyone, sorry tmi   ) felt much better this morning though and very "normal" today!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey crazykate sorry to hear you had a bug hun glad your feeling better now tho! how are you getting on otherwise?


----------



## crazykate

Hi Mrs B - I'm ok a little worried but otherwise fine - pm'd ya x

Off to bed now 

nite nite everyone x


----------



## LittleRose2012

Hello girls, I hope you don't mind me joining you.  I'm just a bit lost and would love some advice.  I've just had a second failed ICSI.  The embryos were good,though I didn't get any frosties either time. My hubby has a very low count.  I'm 34 and I have very mild PCOS ( don't know how to do that ticker thing)but Royal gave us a 40% chance.  I see others who may have been where I am and I'm just wondering is there any point in going again?  Could I possibly be successful next time around?  It all ended before test day both times for me.  I'm feeling numb, and probably need time out of infertililty, but I came across this website and thought it's the only place I could ask for advice.  Huge congrats to all those with positives, and lots of positive, hopeful vibes to those going through treatment.  Hope you don't mind that I've jumped on to your thread, thanks so much.


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Mrs_B sorry you are having a lot of trouble huni. It will be worth it in the end, hang in there sweetie.
I dont think the fertility monitor will make a dfference for me cos we have MF but i'll give it  a go. I'm on day 16 and the monitor is still showing low fertility. Think my body is up the left!!!  

Kate hope you are doing ok huni.

Rosebud welcome to the thread, the ladies are lovely and so supportive. I'm sorry about your last 2 treatments huni. It is very difficult, and it takes some time to come to terms with. I dont think anyone can say definitely do or dont go again. I think you have to decide what is best for you huni. Have you talked to the consultant and asked the same question? Would it be worth getting your GP to run some blood tests. I went to the GP and got Level 1 tests done including thyroid function, autoimmune screen, antibody screen to be sure that there were no underlying issues. Take some time huni and hopefully you and your DH can make a decision that is right for you. I try to never give up hope.   

Kitten how are you doing huni?  

Lil hope all that meat is helping those follies grow huni.     

A big hi to everyone else. Sending you all big    and    .

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

How are you all 

I am ok day 4 of drugs slowly going


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning everyone  
rosebud welcome to the thread hun i am so sorry to hear bout your last tx   look after yourself and dh and i hope you come to a decision when the dust settles somewhat this journey is so hard and unfair. the ladies here are more than helpful so whenever you need to unload your feelings feel free to do so here hun  
misse u never know hun really my aunt had been thru the mill for years with if and was basically told they couldnt really do anymore she cant really remember but she thinks she remembers them saying her eggs wernt great and i think there was mf also and she had fibroids and she was visiting here from england and was bleeding quite heavily on the day she was returning home and my nan told her to go hospital when she got home and she did and the tolds her she was pg she actually nearly fainted and told them there was a mistake with the pee and they scanned her and she was! so never give up!!! unfortunatly after that she tried ivf for a sibling and it didnt work and her cut off age was a month after treatment so she only had one go ! but hey she had a baby against all odds?   hope that gives you a bit of inspiration!!!    
how you getting on kitten any side effects yet from the drugs?  
a big hi to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Mrs B

I have a had a few side affects mostly tiered , dizzy and   , how are you hon   

Hi Rosebud   

Hi Misse


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi everyone, is there room for another one?  DH and I are about to start our first ICSI tx and at the minute I am jumping between being excited at finally getting started and being terrified about our journey.  Apart from our parents and my sister, we haven't told anyone about our tx (can't face the questions/expectations) so it would be lovely to have people to talk to that know what we are going through.

Anyway, enough about that, hope you don't mind me joining in.

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Irish daffodil hello again  . Welcome to the thread huni, the ladies are lovely and so supportive. This journey brings a whole mix of emotions, just try to stay positive huni. This is a great place to be cos the girls will help you through every step of the way. Wishing loads of luck for your tx.     

Kitten hoping the side effects aren't getting you down, hang in there sweetie.  

Mrs_B thanks for that, its always good to hear positive stories. Even if it doesn't make a difference it is helping me pass the time til my next tx.  

A big hi to everyone else. Will catch up later properly, must go and see some patients.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Welcome Irish daffodil    we are all here for you bit nuts but still here   

Misse most of the time I am ok


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!  
kitten imok thanks for asking hope the side effects ease off soon hun  
irish daffodil welcome to the thread hun all the very best for your tx   the ladies on the thread are lovely and very supportive   sorry to be a bit nosey where abouts in ireland you from?  
misse glad i can be of help hun ! ya at least you be havin some fun trying lol   then you wont find it till next tx!  
a big hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello everyone   

Miss E - I was told by my doctor three years ago we would never have children (DH has Zero    ) and now we have a beautiful dd and trying for a little brother or sister. what I am saying is this is a long hard road some people are on that road for a little longer but thankfully more and more people are getting off the road with a baby.
Hope that wasn't too deep could be my hormones   

Kitten - Hope the side effects aren't too bad.

Ireland Daffodil - welcome to the board, everyone hear is lovely. So please natter away  

Rosebud - Hope you are keeping okay   

ermit - Good luck for your next scan     those follies have grown


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks  B24, MISSE, CRAZYCATE,HOPEFUL and BUNNYKINS .feeling better now lol the pain has eased 
Thankgod its supose to be like that , couldnt remember what it was like last time , started to panick    
Crazycate , i had a very bad bug when i was 5 weeks preg with my wee girl , i was sick for 48 hours it was hell   and the doc said they have enough in there to keep them going , have you seen your doc ??
Hope your feeling better hun , i know its worrying for you , big hugs     


Hi rosebud , sorry your having a hard time hun     its so hard i know , you need to have time to think things through , i know its easier said than done as we always want to start again as soon as , me included lol 
There are alot of women on here that have been through tx alot of times and have gone on to get BFPs , i always said i would stop after number 4 , cause i dont want it to take over are lifes forever but i will prob never stop thinking about it 
Its such a emotional rollercoaster 
Hope you get sorted soon hun     

Welcome irish daffodil, its so scary going through your first tx , youll find it alot better having the girls on here to talk to 
 

Well the drugs are worse for me this time , I am crazier than last time and so tired , roll on stimms    DH will be glad   

Hi to kitten , and lil75 and all the luckers lol , oh sorry if i have forgotten anyone , i have to read back a bit as its been a while sonce i have posted on here , i remeber my first tx i was never of here speaking to all the crazyones , ( yous know who yous are )


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Yall ok I hope

This morning I was very very very Grumpy mood why I don't no but I am and I even cried at filis and vern Cartoon this morning it wasn't even that sad , there pet ( which is a spy







) went away and they thought they had lost him so sang a song to get him back and I cried







, but now mellow


----------



## Sparty

Hi ladies

Welcome Irish daffodil and good luck with the tx
Hopeful congrats on being  Hope them wee embies are snuggling into their new home   

Bunny glad you have made the decision to start your degree - I think you will make a fab midwife and lots of girls took time out from my course to have babies and carried on after ml. One of my best friends had a baby during her midwife training and qualified this year.

Kitten   ah the oul emotions can really catch you off guard.. I cried at 3 different programmes last week, I think sometimes its good to have a wee  help get things out of your system.

Sparkle if your looking in I hope your doing ok chick 

MrsB is the sun out in the south today? looks nice up here so far.. Have you stopped going fishing with DH?

MissE Just  at the thought of your POAS hobby. I think your right it always feels better to be proactive otherwise waiting for RFC lists would drive you  ...   for a wee natural surprise for you.

Erm how are you?

Rosebud I'm sorry pet. This journey can be very difficult. I also had good quality embies but never any left over for FET, in fact our 2nd tx resulted in just one embie for ET. I have finally got my 1st ever BFP on our 3rd try, we did all 3 txs within one year. If this one had been a BFN my DH wanted us to take time out.. its such a difficult choice as I was aware of the age factor but to be honest between the emotional and financial cost waiting would have been the smart choice. If your 2nd tx has just failed I think the feelings your having are very normal and time will really help give your some clarity to make the decision on what your next step should be. It might also be worth considering the counselling service - did your clinic mention this to you? All the very best with whatever you decide 

Sweetchilli glad your feeling better 

Hi Pat, Macker, Lil and anyone else looking in

More wedding dress shopping for me today - wee sister has it narrowed down to 2. Went to Made in Belfast for lunch yesterday - was very nice, really rustic


----------



## TMP

Hello ladies, 
Room for one more DH and I should be flying to Madrid next week for our 1st attempt at DE IVF and I'm getting excited and nervous at the same time. I sooo want it to work and am trying to stay positive but after so much disappointment the negativity creeps in now and again.

I hope you are all ok today and hanging in there!!

Hugs,

Tx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

TMP welcome to the thread huni. The ladies are lovely and so supportive. Wishing you loads of luck for this next tx.     

Sorry for the lack of personals, i will be back later. Getting ready to watch x-factor, i know i'm such a saddo but i love the auditions.

Thinking of you all and sending you all loads of    and    .

Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe have wet myself laughing at X factor tonight      
What was your women with the wee girl like dancing on the  stage and they let her through      
Im with you misse Love the auditions


----------



## MissE

Sweetchilli she was so funny, i thought i was going to choke. I laughed so much, the tears were streaming down my cheeks.    Cant belive they let her through. Then there was the group that sang bad romance, 2 girls and a boy. They seriously must be tone deaf.

Emma xx


----------



## TMP

Sounds like I really missed out!!! Maybe I can catch a repeat.

Tx


----------



## coolou

Hello Everyone!

Sorry i havent been on here but a few busy days due to work/ a friends b day etc. Im still dwn reg. Iv been ok. 2 little moods and 1 migraine so far. On day 5 so far. Hope *kitten* is not getting too stressed  sending  but it will be worth it as hopefully we all will be expecting  

I thought id be more affected by the drugs than this. As i said iv had a few monments but im normally stroppy at work. I Hope im doing it right! Im quite calm but i know it wont last. The next worry is that DH has to have a sperm retrieval as nil count. If they find none we are using Doner backup  . So that will be another issue to deal wiv, DH is ok with it as a last option. But i think he is convinced that they will find some. im worried they wont. 

Welcome *Rosebud* Id keep going, i would regret it if i stoped but then theres a point to no whens a good time to stop. we have given us a limit of three times. so hope it wont come to 3 times. 

Hi *ermitude* Hope ur ok. xx

welcome *irish daff* Hope tx gos ok. xx

Hopeing that tx is going great for evryone. Just rembember to chill and stay calm.

Love to all my buds!


----------



## TMP

Hello all, hope you're having a chilled Sunday.

Coolou, hope all goes well with your husbands retrieval, when is that due to happen??

I'm having a duvet day today because I'm soo tired!! I'm guessing it's all the drugs.

Got a call from the clinic in Madrid and looks like our donor's egg collection is happening tomorrow...yikes!! Next hurdle is to see if the eggs fertilise. I'm getting myself all nervous and worked up now  . We should get another call tomorrow to let us know how collection went, then maybe I can think about booking flights! 

Weird thing is that we thought we could go over to use a fresh sperm sample but today we weren't given that option, we were told that they would use the frozen sample, no alternative offered 

Back on the rollercoaster I go.  

Big hugs to all.

Tx


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Sorry have been mia the last few days - just mental busy and didn't get a minute to post.

Welcome Irish Daffodil and TMP hope all goes well for you.

Tmp i think it would be standard enough to use frozen sperm for donor eggs abroad?  Hope you get great fertilization rates.

Coolou we're never happy - looking for side effects of drugs!!!  I was/am the same - have very few side effects from the down reg meds.

Hope the mood is a bit lighter today Kitten.

Well did your sister decide on a dress Sparty??

Rosebud its very hard to know when to call it a day, I know of a good few people who've gotten pg on their third cycle - I've a very good friend who's 18 weeks pg with twins after her 5th tx, never had a bfp before that.  You have to go with what your heart wants, maybe take a bit of time out and re-group but go for it, if its what you want.

Hope everyone else is well - weather is fab here down south.

AFM started on my cocktail of meds for my lining today - hrt, steroids and aspirin and reduced burselin.  So feel like i'm properly on the road now iykwim.  18 days to transfer , woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Sparty

Yes Erm she had a favourite and that was the one she went for - she looked just lovely, she got a veil and headdress as well - just needs her shoes and she is all set.

Welcome TMP,     you get the news of lots of lovely embies waiting for you in Madrid

Coolou how long have you to DR for?

Hi to everyone


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Ermi great news on getting started on the hrt meds.       this is your time huni.

TMP       you get good fertilisation rates.

Coolou hoping your DHs retrieval goes well huni.     

Sparty how are you huni? Glad your sister got her dress sorted.

Kitten how are you doing, hope the mood is a bit better today.  

Irish daffodil and rosebud how are you ladies?

Hope you are all having a nice relaxing sunday. I've been in the kitchen cooking and baking all day.

Sending you all loads of hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## coolou

Hello All Hope you are all having a lovely relaxing day!

*TMP* respect on the duvet day!!!! A fab idea!!!
How comes ur doing tx in madrid? is it cheaper? well hope it all goes well and you get lots of eggs.
*Sparty* Started down reg from 18th and im having my first baseline scan on bank hol mon!! They said i should have a bleed this week. You cant start injections till you bleed can you? (my first cycle) *Ermitrude* I dont want any mood swings but i dont feel any diff really  just normal pre AF mood swings. Just worried its not working!! I felt really emotional and moody a few months ago , i didnt know what was happening and when tx was about to start. But i had to calm my self down. Was  over anything. I got thrush and mouth ulcers from all the stress etc. Thought iv gotta get a hold of myself. I said to the consellor Its the waiting thats the killer. Since i knew when tx was strating iv been fine. Was worried as i was soo  and  stroppy because i thought what am gonna be like on these drugs LOL. Just hope the calm will last.
*MissE*  ret is due around the 13th of sept. Its to happen the same time as my egg retrival. But if they find none they will be using doner   . They didnt find any last time so its a big worrie. they only done a small biopsy and think there is is still a chance of finding some by doing a multipul biopsy. He has to be put right out so we have to go to cambridge to do it!

Well hope you all have a lovely stress free week and get good results!

Love Lou


----------



## TMP

Hi all,

Coolou, I'm going to Madrid for donor eggs because I tried 3 tx using my own eggs and nada! I'm hoping young fresh juicy eggs will bring me more luck     the waiting list for donors in the UK long and it may be a bit cheaper too.

If it's any consolation to you, every cycle I've had was different, sometimes I went crazy, sometimes I just felt really bloated and horrible and this time I feel nothing, go figure!

Emma, thanks for the luck, I need all I can get!

Gotta take dinner out of the oven now before I burn it! 

Have a great evening ladies.

Love
Tina x


----------



## coolou

cool. well hoping it all works for you *TMP* I think donating eggs and sperm is a precious gift!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend, they always go too fast for me but hey ho, at least we have the bank holiday to look forward to.

MrsB - I don't think you're being nosy, I'm in Co Armagh.

MissE - I'm good thanks hun, just waiting to get started, but each day that passes is a day closer to achieving the dream.

Better go before the boss catches me, hope you all have a lovely day.

xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all!!!
hopeful ni how are you feeling hun?  
sweetchilli how is the dr going hun hope the side effects have eased for you a bit hun x 
sparty thats great your sis found a dress sounds like you had a nice day out also !   cant go to all the usual fishing spots with dh as it involves a bit of climbing and that also dont have the stomach for the smell of them!!!! 
hello TMP all the best for your tx in spain hun !!!   the ladies here are lovely and very supportive !  
coolou hop you are well hun and that everything goes well ! 
ermitrude how are you feeling hun yayyyy for starting all the meds its great once you feel the ball is properly rolling    
misse how did all your baking turn out would love to sample some of your cooking sounds fab   
hey irish daffodil the weekend always go too fast esp if you have work or something lol ahhh ye have bank holiday next week!!! we had ours down south at the start of august!!!
a big hi to everyone else sorry if i missed you heres a hug    
afm am still quite quesy a most of the time but dont mind the weather down here was actually overall quite mild!!! 
well thats all for now 
talk laters
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## LittleRose2012

Hi girls, thanks so much for the support and encouragement, you're all great!  Can't believe how much more positive I feel after reading all your posts, I really appreciate that. DH has said he's happy to to give it another go,   I'm delighted because it has taken a lot out of him emotionally. We're going to let the dust settle though and wait until the New Year.  In the meantime I'm hoping to lose a little weight and have a lot of fun!
Ermitrude, Sparty, Hopeful, sweetchilli, Coolu, Mrs B 24 and anyone else I've missed- good luck to you all whatever stage you're at.  
Thanks again for all your replies.
R


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Glad you're feeling a bit better Rosebud and good to hear that you've made a decision re tx.  you won't feel the time coming in to the new year.

MissE sounds like you had a lovely day in the kitchen yesterday.

Hope the calmness stays Coolou - have you got any of the relaxation cds to listen too, i find them great for de-stressing.

Have only ever heard good things about Madrid TMP so     for you.

Irish Daffodil you sound in good form.

Quesy is good i guess MrsB!!  Hope you are keeping well.

hi to Hopeful, Sparty, Sparklehart, Macker, Pat, Bunny and Velma and everyone else  .

Afm no n real news.  Heading to Cork at the weekend so looking forward to that, other than than its just keep taking the drugs!!

Ermi


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Ermi hope you are getting on ok with the drugs huni.    

Coolou keeping everything crossed for you huni.     Hope you are getting on ok.

Irish daffodil how are you doing? I'm from the same neck of the woods as you.

Mrs_B queasy is a good sign huni. Hope the twinnies are growing big and strong for you. My baking turned out ok huni. I should start a wee delivery business for all these cakes and goodies.  

Rosebud glad you are feeling more positive and that you have made a decision. Hopefully the time will pass quickly for you huni.  

TMP keeping everything crossed fro you huni. Hoping you get good news from the clinic today.     

Hopeful how are you getting on huni? Stay strong and hang in there.    

A big hi to all the other ladies, sparty, bunny, macker, sparkleheart, patbaz, velma and anyone i've missed. thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello girls,

welcome TMP to the thread, hope it all works well in Madrid, ohh I love all the Tapa's bars in Madrid   

ermi - Glad you are getting started, hope you are feeling okay with the drugs ?

Irish daffoil & Miss E - I'm also from co.armagh   

Rosebud - Glad you are feeling more positive    for your good news in the new year

Mrs  - queazy is a good sign,    so a mw told me, it is a sign the baby is nice and healthy.

AFM - Feeling good, although feel different that last time when I got my BFP but I know each time is different. Just enjoying my last two weeks off work   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Ermitrude

Enjoy the rest of the time off Hopeful and hopefully you'll be going back to work celebrating a bfp!!

Sounds like you baked up a storm MissE - you'll have to open up a shop  

The drugs are fine so far, was worried about the steriods if i'm honest but so far so good but I believe it can be a few days before you get any side effects.  Other than that its just reduced burselin, aspirin and estrogen so nothing funny in there.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

Sorry I have not been on I havent been well but back now


----------



## coolou

Evening Ladies!!! Had a small stress today and a headache. But still very calm for me!!!! Hope ur all ok. Hope *Kitten * isnt too stressed

*Miss E* Thanx. I hope ur gettin on ok too. where are u at on your cycle? Im scared its not gonna work. How will i cope!! Be Posisitive!!!!! 

*TMP* All the luck in the world in madrid!!! Hope it gos great for u!! 
*Rosebud* Glad uv decided to go again!! itl be all worth it!!!!!! 

Take care all. xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls! 

Just a quick one from me so apologies for lack of personals. 

Just to let you know that i'll be busy over the next few weeks getting ready for university and moving house so I'm taking some time out being a mod for a while.  I will still be looking in now and again but will not be psoting as often i would like to.  I will be back once I'm all settled in!!!

Thank you for all your support you've given me and I wish everyone success in your current and future cycles and lots of bump rubs for all you lovely pg ladies!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Bunny hope all goes well for you over the next few weeks huni. We'll miss you but look forward to coming back to see us soon.  

Ermi i've thought a few times about opening a shop. I love to bake but then i like my day job too.x at the mo huni. Glad there are no issues with the drugs.

Coolou i'm inbetween tx huni. Waiting to get my letter of offer to start another FET but dont know how long it will be before i get going again. TTC naturally in the meantime. Using the clearblue fertility monitor but it is not showing anything other than low fertility. Stay strong huni, try to relax and keep up the PMA. Sending you tons of         .

Kitten hope you feel better huni.   

Hopeful there are a few of us Co. Armagh ladies on here.   Hope the 2ww is going ok. Hang in here huni, keeping everything crossed for you. Enjoy the rest of your time off.

Emma xx


----------



## macker1

hey ladies

am feeling much better and sadness has lifted time is defo a good healer had a lovely time in the g hotel...i got my date for the my review which is next month so looking forward to that.  trying to read all the updates as hvent been on in ages. 

great too see the progress and new girls
x b


----------



## Sparty

Right ladies thought I'd give you all a laugh - our toilet flush was not working right yesterday so DH and I went off to B&Q and he bought the bits to fix it (he knows nothing about plumbing or fixing toilets) I kept asking should we not get a plumber. I asked him to wait until today to fix it as it was possible to flush yesterday with a bit of effort - was thinking to myself, he will need to call a plumber into fix the mess     and Sunday rates will be expensive.. Anyway I went to meet a friend for coffee today and on my road home my mobile rang and it was DH - he needed the car to go to the cash machine to get money for - you guessed it the plumber who was fixing our toilet. The plumber wanted to wait and come back tomorrow but we have DHs family staying for next few nights - so he begged the plumber to fix it today. Anyway the saga continues...I parked our car in the drive, was a bit tight to get in as the plumbers van was across part of the drive. On DH's return from getting money he had to try park in the drive (just because I did it) but he had to admit failure after he scraped the car of our gates - 2 great big scrapes    .. I laughed so hard - he always thought he was a better driver than me     Ah girls my DH hates failing at anything - even he had to    at his mistakes today it was that or   

Bunny good luck with the move and starting uni
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## TMP

Good Morning Ladies,

Thought I would say hello bright and early this morning because I just can't sleep...been up since 4:45   

Macker1, I'm glad you are feeling a little better, hang in there and I hope youre review comes around quickly for you.

Sparty, very funny post, men! At least your DH was able to laugh at himself 

MissE, what delights did you cook up, I'm not much of a baker but I do love to eat. I'm not bad with the savory stuff but never really bake much - probably a good thing because I would be the size of a house if I did 

Coolou, the inbetween stage is hard but I find that lots of distractions helped me to get through it and its a great time to allow your body to get over the drugs and stresses.

Bunny-kins, good luck with Uni - what will you be studying (that is if you are indeed studying??)

Welcome back Kitten

Hopeful, any recommendations for tapas bars in Madrid? I've only been a couple of times and the last time was just for the day for my 1st consult at IVI.

Ermitrude, hope the meds continue to be stress free

To all the other ladies I may have missed, hope you are all well!!

The clock is still ticking for me, had a call from Madrid to say that the EC from our donor went well but still don't know anything else. Today I should find out how fertilization went and what sort of quality the embies are. I should    find out when my TX will be today...the suspense is killing me! I will either have to have day 3 tx on thursday or day 5 tx on Saturday so not much notice for booking flights or hotels! Madrid is cooking at the moment 36 degrees!! I'm gonna melt 

The next big hurdle will be for decision time....I need to decide if i will have 2 embies transferred or just one. My doc in Spain is concerned that my womb looks small and he is worried if i get pregnant with twins it could end up with early mc but my chances are dramatically reduced if I just have 1 embie returned...oh what to do. My doc here in the UK said he would go for 2.....My heart says 2 but my logical side says play it safe and go for one...at the moment my heart is winning.  

Ending this thread on a funny note....I only just noticed today that this tread is listed as Ireland!!! I'm in London but all you ladies are so lovely, I'm staying put! Hope you don't mind!!     

Hope you all have a lovely day!! I'll let you know what happens with my phone call from Spain later.

Hugs
Tina


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Spaty    to funny 

TMP   

Misse   

Macker Hi hon


----------



## Lil75

Hi all, sorry I have been AWOL. For some reason I have more time to post during the week at work that the weekends. Glad my boss doesn't know!! 

Bunny, best of luck with the house move and starting Uni. You'll b busy for a while. We'll miss you because you are such a great support to us all. 

Hopeful, I never got a chance to congratulate you so here goes.... PUPO...Yippee. Hope you are surviving the 2ww ok.

Kittem , hope you are feeling better 

Irish Daffodil, welcome aboard. I have just started my first ICSI cycle and this place has kept me sane!

Sweetchille and Coolou, hope you are both surviving DR ok.

TMP, welcome too. Best of luck in Madrid. Fingers crossed for good news later.    Its a hard decision to make regarding how many to put back. I guess each one has to make the right decision for them, whatever feels right to you. We have decided on putting one back only. Tis no wonder you were awake so early. 

Ermi, hope you enjoyed your weekend in Cork and that you have no side effects from those meds.

MissE, yummy...all that talk of baking is making my mouth water.

MrsB, hope you are felling ok and not too queasy!

Sparty, you've proved my point...women are definitely better drivers! Your poor DH is not having a good day  glad your sister got sorted with her wedding dress.

Macker, glad you are feeling better and had a good time in the G. Good that you have a date for your review. Take care

AFM, had 2nd scan yesterday and have 5 eggs. EC on Thurs morning with ET Sat or Mon. Wish I had more eggs but sure whats a girl to do!! At least they grew since the last scan. Travelling to Glasgow tomorow and will probably stay over until ET, I think. Haven't really decided.


----------



## Kitten 80

Lil 5 eggs or 5 follies


----------



## TMP

Hello Ladies,

Just a quickie from me...I have a question for you regarding cyclogest. I got the call today, I'm off to Madrid on Fri for day 5 or 6 tx on Sat or Sun but I've been told to start the cyclogest today, I can't remember from my previous cycles but it seems early to me?! May I ask how soon prior to tx you started on the progesterone?

It's all getting very real now and I'm gettin nervous! 

Kitten, we are going to put back one embie too. Our doc in Spain is adamant only 1 should go back so I'm taking doctors advice. Good luck on your trip to Glasgow!!

Big hugs to all you ladies!!


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


i have been awol for a few months, had a failed cycle back in June and getting ready to have one last go.  I will be attending SIMs in Dublin and was looking to know if any of you ladies have any information about attending a southern clinic and buying your drugs in the North.


Lx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, i hope you are all well.

Niceday lovely to see you again. Sorry i cant answer your questions. How are you doing? 

TMP good luck for going to Madris for ET. I really hope it al goes well for you huni.     I'm glad you have come to a decision about how many embies to put back.
I love to bake huni, it is a great way for me to destress. I made raspberry muffins. I have to bake a chocolate swiss roll for thursday for one of the girls in work.

Lil really hoping ec goes well for you huni. Keep up the PMA.    

Kitten how are you feeling today, hope you are a bit better.

Sparty loved the story. It is great to be able to go HaHa to your DH cos clearly women are better at everything.    

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

MissE


pm'd you.


Lx


----------



## coolou

Evening Lovely Ladies!!!
I feel very calm even thou still down reg. Hopeing my AF will appear soon. You cant start the injections till thats happened can u? Sorry im so naive, but im still wondering if this is all working right. I really feel no different! maybe my dose is too low maybe. Also doseany one know how long they wait to put the other embryos back in? I mean say if they put the first one back in and then 2 wks later i got a BFN how long do they wait to defrost any other embryos and transfere them?? Im due for my first baseline scan on mon so il be asking loads of questions.. So much riding on all this!  . Just Niggling first time worries i guess!!

*Miss E*  Thanx for all the good vibes. Im still listening to my relaxation cd. Have to keep calm and positive  But im sure when all my scans start il b stressin. Ahhh
*Bunny* Good luck with the move and uni and all. xxx 
*TMP* Yea im Down reg atm but still not sure whats happening. still a long wait! 3 weeks yeaterday il be having my egg collection!! ahh gonna be hell to wait!!  Id prob do 2 embryos but then see what the dr says. But im just terriefied that it wouldnt work. x
*sparty* I love it when DH gives our car a little scrape as every scratch that appears is my fault of course! LOL

Take care ladies. much Love. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!!!  
just a quick note from me!
rosebud99 glad you and your dh have come to a decision on your next tx hope the time goes by quick enough for you and everything goes well  
how are you getting on hopefulni?  
ermitrude enjoy your holididay in cork hun hope you have fun x  
macker glad to hear that your feeling better again hun and that you enjoyed your holiday x hope the time goes quickly for your review  
sparty the story bout your dh thats just brill my dh always complains bout my driving coz he is able to do "drifting" and "diffing" i actually posted a video of him on youtube i want to learn of course to do it altho you do need a specific type of car to do it properly (back wheel drive) as most cars are front wheel drive the closest thing i can get is doing donuts on the beach i was proud of myself one day took a pic and dont think he believed it was mine   i think hes afraid if i start learning properly i will out do him in every way   well anyway because of that he rarely cocks up so whenever he conks out the car i get the laugh as i think that embaresses him bigtime   sorry to ramble  

tmp all the best for madrid hun!   this is your time hun ! i would go bywhat the clinic say re cyclogest all the best hun  
kitten how are you feeling now hun?  
lil75 all the best for ec and   you get lots of lovely embies hun  
niceday1971 welcome back hun all the very best for your next tx   
bunny all the best for starting uni and your move we will miss you loads hun you are a real supoprt hun   
misse hope you are well hun oh i love chocolate swiss roll yummmmyyyyyy!  
coolou hope your well hun its natural to have a world of questions  
well thats all for now hugs to everyone xxx
a big hi to anyone i missed
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi  peeps

TMP I am not going glasgow    Derbyshire

Niceday Hi hon Welcome back

Misse how are you 

Coolou I am not sure hon about injecting with out AF   

Hi Everyone eles yall ok


----------



## Lil75

OK my head is mush cause of the drugs , thats my excuse Kitten   I meant 5 follies, tho maybe its my subconscious telling me I will get 5 luvly eggs tmrw   

Niceday, I am in the south altho getting treatment in Glasgow but found it cheaper to buy all my drugs in the south because of the drug payment scheme....only €120 a month. They would have cost over £800 in Glasgow.

Coolou, I think if you don't bleed they can start stimms but you might have to have a scan/ bloods to confirm your system is shut down. Your baseline scan should tell you loads. I can't really rem the details but think thats what the clinic did. I got a bleed before my baseline. Actually I didn't book my baseline scan until after my bleed...those were my instructions.

MrsB, hope you keeping well. Thanks for your good wishes. Am so nervouse for tomorrow. Am flying over this afternoon so trying to work and pack. I work from home.

MissE, raspberry muffins sound good but must admit with my sweet tooth, the choc cake sounds delice!!

TMP, ohh so exciting. best of luck for ET. Sorry can't help re cyclogest. First cycle for me so I'm clueless. Wishing you all the best       

Hi to all


----------



## Kitten 80

Yay yes you will hon   

I have my face in a cream cake


----------



## Mrs_B24

Lil75 all the best hun      for lots of lovely embies hun ! and a safe journey of course!   
where abouts in the south are you hun?  
kitten awww would love a cream bun now!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Mrs B this was a pink and white marrang with fresh cream middle with a  strewperry , necterein and pinaple piece in the middle


----------



## TMP

Oh my god...I so want some cake now!! I'm going to have to go out in the rain to get some 

tx


----------



## Kitten 80

Peeps Ive had to take nurofine because of my wisdom tooth is really hurting do you think this is ok while I am on drugs because I no they say only take paracetmol after et but I am only on the first bit


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Lil


im from the North how do you qualify for the drugs payment scheme does it only apply to Irish residents?


Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?

Lil wishing you loads of luck for ec and have a safe trip huni.      

Kitten how are you doing huni? Hope the cream cake was yummy.   I've just baked a choccie swiss roll with choccie mousse and fresh cream in the middle.

Niceday hope you get some info soon on the drugs.   

Coolou they usually prefer you have af before you start injecting however if it doesn't show up they can do bloods and scan to check you have D-regged.

TMP wont be long now huni til you have your transfer. I'm sure you are excited.

Mrs_B how are you huni?

A big hello to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Misse you no how to turn me on


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sorry have been a bit AWOL lately, wasn't too positive for a couple of days but getting my    and    back.

Miss E - I think I would be like a sumo wrestler if i lived here you with all those YUMMY cakes     . 

Lil - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow at EC    

TMP - Good luck for your transfer, enjoy Madrid and all that yummy food (All bars sell tapa's so loads of chioce)

Kitten & Coolou - How is the DR going ?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## coolou

Evening all.
Hearing lots of talk of *Cream cakes* now very hungry. Still . But i feel a slight backache so fingers crossed. 
Thanx *Lil75* They made me book all my scans and they even gave me dates for egg collection and transfere. They did say they could change in accordence with my cycle. It seems like you all have very different journeys to me! Feeling i wanna get started with all the other!! Lotsa Luck with egg collection. Hope they find loadsa big juicey eggs!!!Just wanna get it all over with. D/R is still going ok. Sorry to moan. Hope everyone is ok.

Lou. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Hopful Dr's are ok I gess bit up down and side ways


----------



## TMP

Hello lovely ladies, 

I didn't have to go out in the rain afteral it was someones birthday at work so there was carrot cake!!! Yum!!! 

Lil, I hope everything went well with your journey and EC and I hope they got lots of lovely eggs!

Oh my god MissE, I need you to teach me how to bake, your Swiss roll sounds amazing!

Hopeful, I'm glad you're feing a bit more positive now, hang in there.  

Lou it sounds like things are progressing for you and your clinic sounds nice and organised!

Well peeps I'm gonna hit the hay, I've got to sort out some prescriptions for clexane tomorrow and start packing!! I'm getting so excited but nervous too but dreading the impending 2ww  

Hope your all well! Hugs to all.

You may not hear from me for a few days but I'll be back with a Spanish update v soon.

T xx


----------



## Kitten 80

MOrning 

TMP have a lovely time


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck TMP


----------



## crazykate

Afternoon all

hope you are all keeping well..........

just thought I was getting a few minutes to chat but now I've got a client on the phone!!!

Good luck to everyone and congratulations to all who are PUPO. 

My apologies for being awol but I'm not getting much of a chance to get online at the moment 

Kate


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls been mental busy again so had no time to post!!

MissE am seriously drooling thinking about the goodies you've been baking.

Tmp hope all goes brilliantly in Madrid.

Not too long to go now Hopeful.      

Hope all goes well today Lil.

As far as i know Niceday uyou have to be resident in the south for the dps scheme - its all we get towards ivf down here!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm i'm doing grand, off to Cork in the morning for the weekend and then have consult with another clinic on wed - just to weigh up our options if the fet fails.  Scan next friday and hopefully all systems go for the tx the following week - all going well will be pupo in just over 2 weeks!!


----------



## Lil75

Hi girls, just a quick hello from the hotel bed in Glasgow. Well had EC this morning..they only got 2 eggs. Both ok and they have injected both. So now i start praying that at least one will fertilise.      If any of them fertilise I will have ET on Sat. 

Sorry for the me  post. Big hi to all.


----------



## Ermitrude

Lil hope you've got 2 little fighters there.          for you hun.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh lil hope they fight the night


----------



## Sparty

Lil      they are wee fighters and you get good news tomorrow


----------



## Velma

Lil - It only takes one!   Stay positive visualise your embryo fertilizing and turning into a gorgeous embryo and your wee bundle of joy!! All crossed for you!!   Also rest up plenty hun it can be quite painful after so treat yourself well!

Hope all the rest of you girls are doing good!!

Tmp all the best honey - here's to a great treatment in spain!!   

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

TMP good luck huni.      Baking is easy huni, i'll teach you no problem.  

Lil hope you have 2 wee fighters there huni. It only takes 1 so keep up that PMA.      

Kitten how are you doing huni, hope the drugs dont have you too   .

Irish daffodil   , hope you are well.

Velma, sparty, kate hi ladies, how are the bumps doing?

Ermitrude hope you have a lovely weekend. Hopefully you wont need another tx huni, keeping everything crossed for you.      

Hopeful not long now huni, keeping everything crossed for you.      

A big hi to everyone else, niceday, rosebud, coolou and anyone else i've missed. Sending you all big    and    .

Emma xx


----------



## coolou

Evening All. Still    GRRRR i want everything to be on shcedual. Im sure it will come and will and be painful LOL

*Lil75* 2 eggs . Il bet they are big and strong!!!! Fingers crossed for u 
*TMP* Good luck for madrid. and be nice a relaxed for the 2ww!!! Il bet ill be stressin lol.
Hoping every one is ok!!! Take care!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Lil - Hopefully the Love Lab in Glasgow is busy tonight,   you get 2 lovely embies

Coolou - Here is the AF dance for you  . :ets hope it starts soon

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey everyone!
lil   those little guys grow big and strong for you hun  
tmp all the best in madrid   this is your time hun x 
misse i want some baking lessons also i can bake chockkie cakes buns rice crispie buns amd breads but thats about it would love to go fancy baking like swiss rolls yum yum !   how are you keeping hun ?  
velma how are thinks with you time is flying eh>?  
coolou try not to worry hun hope things get sorted for you soon xxx  
ermitrude enjoy your holidays in cork !!!!  
crazy kate how are you hun ? x 
hopefulni hope the time is going nicely for ya hun  
a big hi to sparty kitten niceday1971 irish daffodil and anyone i have missed xxx    
afm had scan again today and everything is going grand one little guy is still a bit smaller but they said everything is fine so am quite relieved ! 

well thats all for now          to everyone 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## coolou

Just a quicky. still  . Just a day late. Rang clinic and they said still come mon for baseline. Mother in law said maybe ur pregnant. LAUGH i wish
Good Luck To TMP in madrid!!! its all happening now!!
*LIL75* hoping ur 2 eggs are getting nice and fertilised!!! When they getting transfered?

Hope evry one is all sending lotsa good vibes to every one!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. It is quiet on here today.

Coolou hope af has turned up huni. It is so frustrating waiting when you need it to appear.  

Mrs_B so glad everything is good. Hoping the little guys keep getting big and strong for you.     

Hopeful keeping everyting crossed for you.      

Lil hope all is going well for you huni.     

kitten how are you doing?   

A big hi to everyone else. Have a lovely BH weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Lil75

Hi folks,

Thanks for all your good wishes. Both eggs fertilised and as of today I have two 4 cells embies on board. Throughout the treatment we talked about putting one back but couldn't leave the other one behind. To be honest couldn't believe both made it. Imagine I'm on da 2ww! 

MrsB delighted your scan went well.

Coolou, hope AF arrives. Its not often we wish for that!!

TMP, thinking about you. Hope all is going well in Madrid.  

Hopeful, hope you are holding up ok.

Hi to everyone


----------



## MissE

Lil that is fab news huni. Congrats on being . Keeping everything crossed for you.      

Emma xx


----------



## coolou

Its HERE!!!! AF is here!!   Thank the LORD!!!!!!!! Least i know every thing is on track . Had a small upset today but prob due to AF!!! But all going ok!!!

*MissE* Hope your getting on OK Thanx for good vibes! Its quite sad WANTING AF to arrive! oh well its all goin ok at least!

*Lil75* Two little eggies on board!!!! wow. Iv gotta great feeling about them. !!! 2WW cant wait for mine!
*Kitten* Hope ur gettin on ok and ur AF arrived too!
*TMP* Hoping yourb getting ok in Madrid!!!Thinking of you.
Love and good vibes to all the girls!!!!!
Louisa. xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all !  
lil75 congrats on being PUPO  that is brilliant hun !!!      they make themselves nice and comfy hun xxx hope the 2ww goes by quick for you hun !!!  
misse how is your weekend going any cooking or baking ? or are you taking a break and relaxing    
coolou  yay you are finally on board the crazy train ! all the best hun xxx  
a big hello to everyone else !!!


----------



## MissE

Hey Mrs_B how are you huni? Hope the twinnies are doing ok.
I'm great thanks. I have a stack of baking to do, am getting up early in the morning cos i have cupcakes and profiteroles to make for my nephews 1st b'day party tomorrow. Also had a change on my fertility monitor this morning, went up to high fertility eventually so have to keep DH busy too   . So all in all a busy weekend planned.    

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

ohhhh have fun tonight hun     !!!!!!!  
sounds like you have a busy day tomorrow!!! more fancy stuff you definately got to open some kinda catering business hun! we would be your number one clients !  
have fun!!! enoy your bankholiday!!!!
im doing ok hun was sick this moring  my second time getting sick but first time getting food up sorry tmi !!! trying to force myself to eat !   i dont mind the sickeness one bit but wanna get as much nutrients in as possible! i told my ds also (will tell dd when she gets back) but seen as ds is older i told him first and he took it well he said he wants two boys and if its two girls he will "freak out" aww bless him hes funny!!! i hope i havnt upset anyone by speaking too much apologies if i have


----------



## MissE

I'm sure no-one will mind you chatting about how you are doing huni.   The sickness is a good sign huni, just try to keep eating wee bits. If you cant keep food down at least keep drinking. Kids are funny aren't they. I'm sure when the time comes he wont mind at all what you get. I would say your dd will be excited. Enjoy the BH weekend huni. Hopefully the sun will come out cos today was really quite chilly.

Sending you big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks hun sending you lots of  big      too !
ya im sure he wont mind lol think he likes watching telly in his room without being disturbed lol! 
i no the weather is changing now its quite dull down ere !!! theres a car boot sale on in my village later might wonder down for a quick look if im up to it! 
enjoy your baking hun and your nephews party !


----------



## coolou

Morning everyone!!!!!
AF is here and here with avengence!! dont mind thou. Least now i should be able to start the injections monday after my baseline scan!!! I cant believe im wanting to start injecting my self LOL. My freind at work (who got preg after 2 months after getting married. GRRRR) was moanning about her first blood test!! i said dont complain to me about blood tests the amount of ones iv had to do!!! We wont go there grrr. 

*lil75*  Take care of little beanies!!!! in two weeks ur be on  Its gonna HAPPEN!! 
*MRsb24* Yeap all gonna be happing now. i just hope i can start the injections mon. Im quite pleased down reg has been ok. but bit worried it hasnt worked but we will find out monday how im doing! Im sooo SAD i had a conversation with my AF saying im pleased you came and im greatful that you have always been regular but if this could be the last one for 9months id be very happy.

Hoping every one journeys is going ok

Lou xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

I am waiting for my AF she should be here now


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying the BH weekend.

Coolou hooray for af arriving. Lets hope things can move forward for you and the scan goes well on monday.

Kitten i hope af arrives soon for you huni. It is so frustrating waiting.  

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## coolou

Hello.
Had a rubbish day and think the drugs are def kicking in. Went to a my DH cousins 4yr olds b day today. Babies every where. The rain sent us inside and DH nan put his cousins 3mnth old babie on my lap. N wisperd that it will be my time soon. Heart just broke. He squirmed and i said he dont like me and gave him back. Sat there with tears in my eyes. Kept moppin up tears with my sleave, hoping no one would notice. 

Couldnt believe she done it. shes knows are situation. Its hard holding the one thing i want.

Sad times.


----------



## MissE

Coolou i'm so sorry huni, it is very hard being in that position. I'm sure she was only trying to be nice but that doesn't make it any easier.    Sometimes it is hard holding the tears back so now you are home just have a wee cry and get it out of your system huni. Sending you loads of love and big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## TMP

Hello ladies,

I hope you are all well and hanging in there! 

Coolou, hang in there hon, it is next to impossible I know but be strong, you'll be starting your treatment soon and need to focus your energy on that. I'm sure the situation you were put in was for good intentions. I'm Greek and they have this stupid tradition where as soon as you get married, everyone makes you hold babies or rub pregnant bellies "for luck"!! I've now been married almost 6 years!!

A little 'me' message...had ET yesterday and everything went well...I hate the full bladder thing tho! I had 2 blasts put back because that's all I had..the other 3 didn't survive so I have no frosties  the blasts were apparently good but "not perfect" so I'm doing lots of positive thinking and finger crossing for my 2ww  

I was a bit worried that I did too much yesterday because after laying down for an hour DH, best friend and I wandered around Madrid. I hope the little guys are ok.

Enough 'me' talk. Big hugs to you all and I'll send a proper message when I'm back on Weds.

T xxxxxx


----------



## coolou

Thanx *MissE*

Feel better now. Its the first time i saw the baby. I didnt didnt wanna see him when he was born. it was when i was having really bad time of it. not knowing when tratment was startin etc. I knew i would get upset if i held him. I thought mite be safe as lotsa peeps there to hold it and fuss over it. its Not that i dont like the baby. But iv not held a small baby for a while. Its very hard. I think i might if been able to suck it up with out her comment.

But now i feel a dope. This cycle just had to work. My friend at work whos 2months gone will start showin soon. Gonna be hard to watch her gettin bigger etc. I wanna be happy for her, dont wanna avoid her as may get upset. I wanna be excited about seeing her baby when born. If im pregnant il be happy knowing itl be me soon. If this fails itl be like tourture. Holding a new born. I feel like a bad friend to her. Feel bad about to day. sitting at a party all miserable. Cant imagine what some of the guests thought of me. I know this was prob the drugs talking. i know they make u more upset when things happen that you can norm control ur emotions. 

I dunno sorry to moan. Hoping i get some good news on my baseline scan tomz. hoping all is well enuf for me to proceed.

hoping *Kittens* af has arrived!! *TMP* Ur little frosties will be fine. gental excersise is good. They are prob snuggled in growing bigger and bigger. Hope 2ww isnt too hard! Are u in madrid for 2weeks??
Love to all. xx


----------



## MissE

TMP great news. Congrats on being . Keeping everything crossed for you.       I'm sure walking round madrid didn't do you any harm huni, there are some ladies go back to work right away and still get bfp. Keep positive huni for your little ones.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

TMP - Congratulations on being . I have fingers crossed for you  

Coolou - So glad AF arrived and good luck for scan tomorrow, it is soo hard being in that situation and trying to hold back the tears,    that it all works for you this time.

Miss E - Ohhhhhhhhh all that baking sounds delicious, hope your not too tired today  

Kitten - Hoping that AF arrives soon

Lil - Congratulations on being , hope the 2WW isn't too bad.

Mrs B - Howis the twinnies doing ??

AFM - DH decided for fix our laptop on Friday evening    needless to say just getting it back today after a IT friend had to fix it after DH made it worse


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
coolou i no exactly how you feel hun i went thru same thing myself!i think everyone really does at one stage or another! it will be your time soon hun gotta stay positive and strong!    id say your baseline will be fine hun!    
tmp congrats on being PUPO hun!!!     your little ones are snuggling in nice and tight!
misse how did the baking go?
kitten how are you hun?
hopefulni how are you keeping hun? not long now   that things work out for you hun  
a big hi to everyone else!!!
sending lots of    
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## coolou

Morning all 

Hoping all is well. Baseline scan at half 11 today. Bit nervous. Hoping i can start the injections tonight (what a strange thing to say) only u girls would understand that!! Ha ha.


Well wish me luck. Thinking of everyone. Hopin TMP frosties are nice and snuggled up!!! N hopin kittens AF has finally arrived!!


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening all

Fab news Lil - hope you're taking it nice and easy and those embies are snuggling in.

Great news for you TMP, get plenty of rest now.

Coolou hope the baseline went well today.

MrsB unpleasant as being sick is am sure its a good re-assuring sign.

MissE hope you had a good and busy, iykwim, weekend    

Hope all of the rest of you wonderful ladies are well.

Afm was away for the weekend so just back home this afternoon.  All going well with me, have our one and hopefully only scan on Friday and then fingers crossed it will be a green light for the 9th.

Ermi


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

How ya'll doing hope your ok   

AF is delayed so don't no when I will start stimming


----------



## coolou

just done my injection. Baseline went good and said i can start injections. Had it all primmed and ready. Just about to do it. & hubby came crashin thru the door. Put me RIGHT OFF so i told him to  GRRRRRR. Iv never been scared of needals ever. but its easier when someone else dose it. Also this is just so important. Well all done now, and proud of myself. So it all is really happening tonight.
*Kitten* hope ur AF arrives soon. Mine was a few days late. i kept puttin a hot water bottle to my tummy trying to bring it on. prob didnt work. *Ermitrude* what stage are u at What scan is on the 9th? hope all gos well any way!! xxxxxx
Love to the 2w waiters. 
Lou. xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Coolou - Congratulations on getting started .

Kitten - Hoping your AF starts soon.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Sorry af hasn't arrived yet Kitten.

Congrats Coolou on the first injection.

Hope everyone is well.

Coolou i'm doing a FET so my scan is on Friday and then all going well will be having two blasts transferred on the 9th.


----------



## Lil75

Hi folks,

How are we all on this glorious day? Isn't it great! I sat outside earlier reading and twas luvly.

AF dance for you Kitten         

Coolou, typical man arriving at the wrong moment!! Delighted you got your first injection over! Yippee

Ermi, best of luck on Friday and roll on the 9th.

Hopeful, how are you holding up? Are you an early tester got really ? Best of luck hun.
TMP, you are PUPO! Congrats

AFM, am settled back in my own sofa! Ahh I missed it. Glasgow was great but twas great to come home yesterday. Was supposed to go back to work tomorrow but extended my cert until Fri so not back til Monday. Feeling bit sore still, having bad cramps especially on my right hand side. Apparantly I got really agitated when they were working on that side during EC so maybe I am still bit bruised. Tho they only got one egg from it so you'd wonder how sore that would be!

Hi to all


----------



## coolou

evenin all.
hoping u all are well!! 
Sorry u are sore *LIL75* They just numb u dont they for the EC i want them to knock me right out. What a wimp i am!!!!
hope it gets beter soon.  . whens the embryo transfere
*Erm* hope the scan gos ok for ur FET.
  hoping AF arrives soon. *Kitten* 

Hope every one else is doing ok. 2nd injection was a lot easier!!!!!  so hope its working!!!
well love to all the girls. xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Lil - Ahh hope your little embies are snuggling in    

Kitten - Any sign of that ole AF ?

Coolou -Glad the injections are going well   

AFM - Still hanging in, not going to test until Thursday so      it has worked.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Hope you all had a good bank holiday, at least the weather was fab, long may it last.

Lil and TMP congrats on being PUPO, hoping your embies are snuggling in tight.  
Miss E, how are you hun? the baking sounds delicious, you will have to share some of your recipies.
Everything crossed for you Hopeful.

Well we had our planning appointment today and collected all our drugs so I start DR tomorrow.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Hopefuly hang in there huni. Keeping everything crossed that you get good news tomorrow.       

Irish daffodil i'm fine thanks. I'll certainly send you any recipes you would like to try. Congrats on getting started. Hope the DR has gone well today.      

Coolou well done on starting the jabs. And you are so brave doing them yourself. I chickened out and got DH to do them. Hope those follies start to grow for you huni.     

Lil hope those embies are snuggling in. Hope the pain settles for you huni.

Ermitrude hope all is going well with the hrt. Fingers crossd your lining is nice and thick on friday.    

Kitten so chuffed af has arrived for you. At least now you can get started.

A big hi to anyone i've missed. I'm going to phone the clinic to see where i am on the list for FET cos i'm slowly losing patience.

Chat later. Sending you all big    and   .

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey just a quick one from me
sorry not been on the last few days!have been in bed all day today with sickeness 
hopefulni all the very best for tomorrow!     you get your bfp hun  
misse how did your weekend go hun?     for good news from your clinic perhaps if you keep on ringing they might bring you up the list
irish daffodil all the best for dr tomorrow hun x
ermitrude hope all goes weel for you on friday hun!
coolou well done on doing th injections yourself !   hope your follies grow big and strong for you hun x
lil75 how are you doing hun? sounds like your chilled to the max!!!   how are you getting on hun?     your little embies are snuggling in nice and tight!  
kitten how are you hun 
tmp how are you hun hope your well     your littlle embies are snuggling in nice and tight !  
a big hi to anyone i missed xxx sending lots of big    
well thats all for now talk laters !  
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

I am cool babanas I start injecting tonight   

hope all is well with you all


----------



## TMP

Hello Ladies,

I'm back from lovely Madrid with my two little embie stowaways on board   It was a good trip and although I did a lot of walking, it was all gentle and hopefully good for me rather than detrimental to implantation. I am trying to stay positive and not drive myself crazy     with thinking of things that I've done or haven't done and its effects on implantation. The dreaded 2ww will be over on the 9th Sept and hopefully this 6 year journey will be over       

Lil, how are you doing?? I hope you are thinking lots of positive thoughts and that the embies are snuggled in tight. When is your 2ww over? 

Kitten, I hope the injection was nice and easy for you.

Mrs_B, I hope the sickness has settled and you are feeling better.

Coolou, well done on injecting yourself, it does get easier the more you have to do it.   

Hopeful, good luck for tomorrow, I'm keeping everything crossed for you that its BFP!!

Ermitrude, good luck for your scan, I hope your lining is all thick and fluffy.

Big          to the rest of you!!!

Txxxx


----------



## Lil75

Hi all   

TMP, glad you are home safely. My test date is the 10th so the day after you.      for us both.

MrsB, you poor thing. Hope you are felling a bit better.   

Kitten, yippee, you'll be delighted to get started.

MissE, you should ring the clinic. If you had a date for FET, at least you would have something to aim for.

Irish Daffodil ,best of luck with DR. Its great to get started isn't it!

Coolou, I was out for EC, didn't feel a thing! You should ask your clinic.

Ermi, not long til your scan. You won't find til Friday.

Hopeful, thinking about you.      for the BFP tomorrow.   

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## coolou

Just a quickie!! Hoping TMP is staying positve!! BFP coming ur way!!! Iv decided to do gental walking, and lotsa bad movies etc during the 2ww

Hoping HOPEFUL will be getting her BFP tomz!!
LIL75 i thought theyy sedated you. id rather be put out. im a wimp!!
Glad ur starting the stims kitten. hope all gos well. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hay peeps

I did my first Jab and it was a bit of a stinger   

Hope ya'll ok


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just popping on to wish hopeful good luck for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you huni.     

A big hi to everyone else, i'll catch up properly tomorrow. Heading to bed now. Goodnight ladies, thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Good morning Girls,

Just popping on to let you all know we got a      this morning, still in a bit of shock.

lets hope this is the start of BFP for this thread.

Thank you for all your support, you girls on FF are fantastic


----------



## Sparty

congratulations hopeful thats really great news


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Hopeful, fantastic news! Enjoy


----------



## TMP

Hopeful, that is wonderful news!! Congratulations!! What a great way to start the day and it gives us all something positive to focus on. 

T xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats hopeful my love


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congratulations hopeful, thats brilliant news


----------



## Velma

Hopeful thoroughly delighted for you!! well done hun    Celebrations - It will take a good while to sink in and it feels like an eternity to wait for the 1st scan, AF type pain and pulled muscles around the pelvis etc are all normal. So stay calm, try and enjoy and keep yourself occupied!!

A great boost for all the others waiting - hope to see a mad run of the BFP's good luck girls!!  

Hi to all.

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Fantastic news hopeful - am so delighted for you honey.  So not quite Irish twins but close!!!!

Glad you and your stowaways are safely home TMP.

Hope you're hanging in there lil.

An ice cube on the spot before injecting can help Kitten.


----------



## Kitten 80

Yer I will agree to that   

Thanks Ermitrude


----------



## MissE

Hopeful congrats on your BFP huni. Delighted for you.      Hope you have a happy healthy 8 months.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hopeful... That's amazing news!!!  to you and DH! 

Big hellos to everyone!  thinking of you all! 

Bunnyxxx


----------



## Lil75

Hopeful, woo hooo, great news. So delighted for you and DH


----------



## Mrs_B24

congradulations hopeful!     hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months hun xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats Hopeful


----------



## coolou

CONGRATS Hopful!!!!  
U r the talk of the thred!!!! Yay. i said to DH ur not goin on my laptop as i have to check if there is a BFP !! and there is!
 SOOO happy for u! and a BFP gives us all hope that this dose work.!!!!! 
How many embryos were put back in?? Well take good care of ur little beans!!. CONGRATS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Thank you girls, still can't really believe it. 
I sincerely hope this is the start of a load of BFP's on this thread


----------



## TMP

Hi everyone, 

I just thought it was a bit quiet on here today so I thought I'd send a massive hello to you all and hope you are all well and hanging in there!

  

T x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello TMP


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Very quiet on here today - hope everyone is doing ok

Hopeful really hope the news is sinking in hun.

AFM had my scan this morning and things not quite there yet so back in again on Monday and they've doubled my hrt meds.  Not too concerned as it is very similar to my ivf cycle in that it took a wee while to get going again after down reg - must be just sensitive to it.  So a totally chilled out weekend for me and lots of rest.

Take care all

Ermi


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hello everyone! 
it is very quiet indeed!
lil75 how are you hun? not long now hun xxx  that you get your bfp hun!
tmp how are you hun and you two little embies     there snuggling in nice and tight hun!
hey kitten how are you getting on hun?  
hopefulni has it sunk in yet?  
ermitrude how are you hun glad to see you feeling so chilled out another few days isnt too bad at least it gives you a better boost    
velma how are you getting on hun? 
misse how are you hun? did you hear antything back from clinic hun? x 
irish daffodil how are you hun?  
coolou how are the injections going hun? 
bunny how is everything going with you hun did you get sorted for uni?and your new home?  
cmac how are you getting on hun? 
sparty big hello to you too! 
jillyhen 
abig hi to anyone i have missed xxx   
afm had another scan today and everything is good !  have another one again in four weeks.
its me and dh's 2nd wedding anniversary tomorrow! dont know what to do really want to go for bite to eat but if im quasy it could be dodgy but we got to do something. got him a new mobile as his old one was basic and ver old hes over the moon its the one he wanted lol. boys with there toys  . well thats all for now ladies. once again if i have upset anyone i apolige! i no i always say it but i realy dont want to offend anyone
sending big hugs to everyone      
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## coolou

hello every one!!

Had my 1st scan after my base line  since injestions!! all seems ok! so hopefully its a good sign!!
iv done 5 injections now! many more to go! Another scan on monday! hopefully all will go well.

LOVE TO ALL


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps i just done 1 water tonight


----------



## coolou

Morning all 
Happy anniversary *Mrs B24*!! Hoping you do something extra special as next year u will have to get a baby sitter!!! YAY!!
Hoping *Kittens* injections are going ok. Mine are ok. There is a very faint bruise on one side of my tummy. But no pian or anything!
Hope your meds start kicking in *Ermitude*  
Had a bit of a sore throat last night!  hopping im not coming down with anything. dont wanna to be ill and havem them cancal my cycle! just gonna have a duvet day today me thinks!!

Well everyone is chillin this week end!! xxx

Louisa. xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

Hopeful has the news sunk in yet?  

Ermitrude hopefully the higher dose of hrt will do the job and your lining will be lovely and thick for your frosties.   

TMP and Lil hope you ladies are taking it easy. Hoping your embies are getting nice and cosy.   

Coolou and Kitten hope the injections are going ok.  Coolou hope your throat gets better soon.

Irish daffodil how are you getting on huni?  

Bunny lovely to hear from you. Hope all is going well with the move and getting organised for uni.  

Mrs_B great news on the scan huni. I'm glad your 2 little munchkins are doing well.    to you and your dh. Have a lovely time if you go out. I'm doing good thanks. Phoned the clinic and they said i should hopefully get my letter to start again with my Oct af. Fingers crossed or i'll be on the phone and dear help whoever answers it.        .

Have a lovely weekend ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning everyone!
thanks for the anniversary best wishes there very much appreciated!     still lying in bed gonna get up soon!
coolou thats great that everything is going well i no how you feel hun prob best to have a relaxing day it may also help to de stress a little !!!  
misse thats great news if its oct you can start so it is thats only four weeks away eh? delighted for you hun     that you will get your bfp hun! your such a nice person!  
kitten well done hun  
well thats all for now! have a lovely day ladies !     
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Happy anniversary MrsB - we're 12 years married tomorrow and how different things should have been  .  But i'm trying to look on the anniversary as the start of another chapter in our lives pg.

That's good news MissE hopefully that letter will arrive soon and October will be here in no time.

Enjoy the duvet day Coolou  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Weather is miserable here in Dublin but really hoping it brightens up


----------



## Kitten 80

Happy anniversary Mrs b


----------



## TMP

Happy anniversary Mrsb, hope you have a lovely restful day and have fun, whatever you decide to do today.

I'm having a lazy duvet day at home. We have an electrician over doing some work so no power for several hours so I'm just reading. Hope my frozen food is ok! 

Coolou, glad you've got the hang of your injections!

Hope the rest of you are all well!

T x x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone
thanks girls again for the anniversary wishes really means a lot !  
ermitrude   to you too hun ! i hope you and dh have a nice day together. yes hun each step is a step forward keep up the pma hun!
its better than last years anniversary our first one thats for sure nothing to do with if or anything my dh hasnt seen his dd in a year  nearly and it was on the day of our anniversary that we got a letter from solicitors from his ex   with loads of lies about me and him. if i wrote them all i would be here for the day!.she was always treated well out here by everyone and always went home happy.long story short his dd was brainwashed against us and told him she dont want to see him again she is only 7. its heart breaking for him he said and plus we were just coming to terms with infertility. 
anyhow enoguh about me hun enjoy you day ! and have a toast(even if its an orange juice) to the future  
tmp enjoy your duvet day hunni  
kitten how injections going?


----------



## Kitten 80

Ok thanks Mrs b dh still wants a bit of you no what and to honest i dont lol but better keep him happy well until ec then he can sod off lol


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh God MrsB what a terrible way to have to spend your first anniversary.  Here's hoping today's and many more are full of love, laughter and hope.  For us it was only two months after we lost Cillian last yr so you can imagine we weren't exactly in the mood for celebrating.

Good on ya Kitten, my poor auld dh hasn't had a look in in ages and tbh think he's a bit afraid to come near me with all the meds.  Have fun!!


----------



## TMP

Ha ha kitten that's so cute  once ET happens, he'll have no choice!! No nookie for 2 weeks!


----------



## Sparty

Erm and MrsB    to you both and your DHs. Sounds like you both had a tough time last year at your anniversarys, hoping this year is filled with love, joy and happiness for you both.

MissE so thrilled that you should get your letter for FET next month, I'm sure your fed-up waiting.
TMP and Lil how are you both going on the   Hope your both taking it easy. What are you OTD's 
Hopeful are you still on   
Coolou good luck for the scan on Monday      

Kitten how are the injections going? 

Bunny hope the move went well

Jillyhen any word of you getting started?

All good with me girls. I have applied for a few jobs and have an interview next week. Tried on my suits     Now have a choice buy new bigger trousers or be    if the ones from my suit split


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks guys lol, injections are going good i think


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!!!
ermitrude i cant imagine what it was like for you both last year hun but i hope that in future anniversaries it will be full of hapiness for you hun     im sure it will hun!!!  
kitten my dh needs to be well how can i say it emmmm.... relieved quite often and gets quite   if he dont! funny men the way they need to offload!!!    saying that im not exactly in the mood at the mo with the sickeness and tiredness so things can get dicey!  
tmp how did you enjoy your day hun ? 
sparty all the best for your interview hun!   
perhaps go to a local store like primark or something and get ones to match up at a reasonable price
afm went for a meal back at inch beach was nice enough had chicen gougons and salad and chips didnt really eat all the chips tho!going watching a movie this evening at home !all in all a nice day!!!  
well thats all for now talk later !    
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello everyone   ,

Erm & Mrs B - Hope you both have a lovely anniversary this year, it sounds like you both truley deserve it.

Kitten -      Hope you DH is happy 

TMP & Lil - HOw are you both doing on 2WW ?

MissE - It is soo nice to start again, it is the waiting that is nearly the worst,      that it all goes well in Oct.

Sparty - Good luck with your interview.

AFM - My mum and Dad is 40 years married tomorrow so all my family is home and heading out for dinner tomorrow.
Back to work on Monday :-(
Oh and my dd finally said ma ma today for the first time (She has been saying da da for months) hope I don't offend anyone by my ranting.


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Mrs B and Ermintrude, hope you are having lovely anniversaries.
Miss E, thats brilliant news, at least things are moving forward for you now hun.
TMP& Lil, hope those embies are snuggling in.
Big hi to everyone else

AFM, I have had an enforced duvet day because I just didn't have the energy to do anything, but on the up side, DH has been running round pampering me all day.

xx


----------



## coolou

Afternoon. LADIES!!

Hope all are having a nice week end. My Duvet day went tits up! As me n DH had a row around his mums. He told me i was pathetic and i can walk home. His mum said it cant be much fun on all these drugs etc. Not that he is remotly botherd about me!! GRRR so i was all upset, thinking i was doin soo well with my emotions and moods.Thought i would loose it at work rather than at home.
Any way sorry for my moan!!

Hoping *TMP & LIL* arnt goin mad on the 2ww!! Iv got lotsa little jobs planed and films to wtch to keep my mind off it! ahhh just a week tomz for my EC.
Hope ur interview goes ok *sparty* lotsa happy hormones needed!
Hoping *Mrs b* had a nice anniversary!!

Any way i can feel things happening in my lowe tummy. is dat normal! Especially on my left side. Well tomz is the start of the week of all my apps! scan mon, weds, and frid! then EC for next MON. Is anyones EC happening soon
I just got one week left at work! I hope all this is worth it!

Love to all the ladies


----------



## Sparty

Coolou    hope your ok... Men, they just don't understand how the drugs can effect your moods and as for emotions sure this tx craic can drive you   .. If its of any consolation sounds like the drugs are doing their job. Hang in there mrs, sometimes it can be good to have an oul argument - lets off a bit of steam

IrishD hope you enjoyed your duvet day and the pampering

Girls thanks for the good luck wishes for the interview - just have to go for it as checked my lotto ticket and no luck


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ya'll i totally understand my dh been snapping at me saying i am panicky over the slightest things like when his mixing the drugs and some spills out OF COURSE I PANIC


----------



## Ermitrude

Coolou hope the scan went well this morning and those twinges are a good sign.  As for men - don't get me started  

Hope everyone is well today.

Afm had a lovely anniversary weekend topped off by a good scan this morning.  Lilning is up to 8.2mm so looks like transfer will go ahead on Thrusday yippee!!!  Just waiting on clinc to call back to confirm the time.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps a quick post then I shall read

I have a grade b womb which is brilliant apparently, right side a 12 an 11 5 small left side a 3x10 and 11 and a 6.5 mm lining







thats the good news, bad news is they have found that I have fluid in my tube which every woman has but mine is a lot lot more and is toxic to eggs embryo's sperm so they have told me to come back wednesday for scan to see how I am and if fluid has increased or gone and at ec they will becarful to avoid it, I am waiting for phone call to see if I have to up or down my dose.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

coolou said:


> Afternoon. LADIES!!
> 
> Hope all are having a nice week end. My Duvet day went tits up! As me n DH had a row around his mums. He told me i was pathetic and i can walk home. His mum said it cant be much fun on all these drugs etc. Not that he is remotly botherd about me!! GRRR so i was all upset, thinking i was doin soo well with my emotions and moods.Thought i would loose it at work rather than at home.
> Any way sorry for my moan!!
> 
> Hoping *TMP & LIL* arnt goin mad on the 2ww!! Iv got lotsa little jobs planed and films to wtch to keep my mind off it! ahhh just a week tomz for my EC.
> Hope ur interview goes ok *sparty* lotsa happy hormones needed!
> Hoping *Mrs b* had a nice anniversary!!
> 
> Any way i can feel things happening in my lowe tummy. is dat normal! Especially on my left side. Well tomz is the start of the week of all my apps! scan mon, weds, and frid! then EC for next MON. Is anyones EC happening soon
> I just got one week left at work! I hope all this is worth it!
> 
> Love to all the ladies


Me!!!! Also having scan wed and fri and went this morning for blood test..... hoping to have EC next week but they havent confirmed an actual day as yet........ i have my appointments @ 08.10 am

Gonal F is making me feel bloated and killer headaches, cant wait to not have to inject twice a day!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten 80 said:


> Hi Peeps a quick post then I shall read
> 
> I have a grade b womb which is brilliant apparently, right side a 12 an 11 5 small left side a 3x10 and 11 and a 6.5 mm lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the good news, bad news is they have found that I have fluid in my tube which every woman has but mine is a lot lot more and is toxic to eggs embryo's sperm so they have told me to come back wednesday for scan to see how I am and if fluid has increased or gone and at ec they will becarful to avoid it, I am waiting for phone call to see if I have to up or down my dose.


Keep us posted x


----------



## Kitten 80

Will do hon    to be hoest I feel abit    atm, I had killer head aches with gonal so I feel for you


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its horrible isnt it!!! Im with you there too.... im also feeling rather down but WE WILL GET THROUGH IT!!!!!! You will be fine.... what time you @ barts on wednesday?
x


----------



## Kitten 80

10:20 hon


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news on your scan Kitten - looks like all is going to plan.

Bloated is a good sign Shellie  -means there's lots of follies growing in there.

Clinic called and am in for transfer at 12 on Thursday.  Getting excited now just hope my little blasts make the thaw.


----------



## Kitten 80

I got the phone call they wont me to up the dose to 6 powder


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ermitrude said:


> Great news on your scan Kitten - looks like all is going to plan.
> 
> Bloated is a good sign Shellie -means there's lots of follies growing in there.
> 
> Clinic called and am in for transfer at 12 on Thursday. Getting excited now just hope my little blasts make the thaw.


Good luck for Thursday  all will be fine!

Just had a call from Carol to say they are happy with the blood results and to carry on with dosage!

Feel really uncomfortable!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

What time was you up there hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Was there at 9am for literally 5/10 mins......


----------



## Kitten 80

oh missed you by ages    I am up there at 10 20 wednesday


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I there at 8.10am so gona miss you again - unless your available for a coffee (maybe a water lol ) before your appointment?


----------



## Kitten 80

see what mother says


----------



## Shelleylouise73

your mum go with you? 

My mum's coming with me to fridays scan


----------



## Kitten 80

yer she likes to be involved


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha bless her! ok well we can arrange another time! 

Maybe when we both have BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMP

I think it's lovely that your Mum likes to go with you  

Im glad you got good news from your scan Kitten.

Ermitrude, I have everything crossed that your frosties thaw out nicely!  

Shelley, I am so bloated, I have to walk around the house with my button and flies open on my jeans and can't even suck it in!! 

T xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP said:


> I think it's lovely that your Mum likes to go with you
> 
> Im glad you got good news from your scan Kitten.
> 
> Ermitrude, I have everything crossed that your frosties thaw out nicely!
> 
> Shelley, I am so bloated, I have to walk around the house with my button and flies open on my jeans and can't even suck it in!!
> 
> T xx


Me too, feels horrible! really really bloated!


----------



## Kitten 80

I f***ed up my cetrotide didnt realise it was a scew cap and some come out so didnt full dose    and DH is being horrible to me


----------



## crazykate

awww Kitten hun it'll be fine        I hated doing the cetrotide stuff it's such a dose    Sounds like DH needs a "chill pill" hun they can be so insensitive and don't realise just how much harder it is for us they really don't have all that much to do do they    hope the huggles make you feel better   


CONGRATULATIONS PUPO ladies great to see some happy news      


Hopeful - huge CONGRATULATIONS to you too great news I'm sure you're over the moon   


Happy (belated) anniversaries Emma and MrsB it's my 8th today!!  


hope all who are in for their ET's go well too   


AFM haven't been on for a while - busy doing nothing iykwim and whacked by 9pm.  Not allowed on at work any more either   scan on thursday morning .......bricking it    .




Great to log on and see such great news


----------



## TMP

Hey Kitten,
I agree, chill pill needed for DH asap!! I wouldn't worry about not quite getting the exact dose, it will all balance out.

 

T xx


----------



## Lil75

Hi folks, sorry I haven't been on lately. Have been away since fri so no laptop. Have been checking with my phone but it's so awkward to type a message. Anyway couldn't leave u all any longer so am trying to use da phone now. So apologies for no smilies etc 

Ermi great news bout thurs. Belated happy anniversary.

Hopeful hope u doing ok. 

Kitten, men!! 

Shelley, hope your headaches have eased a bit. 

TMP, how u surviving? Are you waiting to test on Thursday?


----------



## Lil75

Forgot to say I'm slowly losing my mind!! Reading into every wee sign. Had awful pain in my side yday, took my breath away at times. Today I just feel so bloated and exactly like I do before AF arrives! Roll on Friday. Am away from DH so that doesn't help either. Back home thurs evening. 

Big hello to anyone I missed


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry haven't been on in a day or 2. Hope you are all well.

Kitten sorry you are having a hard time. Sounds like your dh definitely needs a chill pill, they really dont understand huni.   

Lil and TMP hope you ladies are ok, hang in there girlies. Sending you loads of       

Kate   . Hope all is well huni.

Shelley the bloating is a good sign huni. Hoping there are loads of follies. Hope the headaches settle soon for you.  

Ermitrude great news ET is on thursday. Really hoping your blasts do well for you huni.      

Irish daffodil how are you doing huni? Hope things are going well.

Coolou hope the scan went well huni.      

Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Kitten & Shelley - Really glad the scans went well today     

Irish Daffoil - How is the DR going ?

Ermitude - Good news for ET on Thursday   

Lil & TMP - How are both holding up ??      

Miss E - Hope you are keeping well ? Any baking lately ?

CrazyKate - Good luck for Thursday    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## TMP

Hey Lil, still waiting! I bought a swanky pregnancy test today because it looked easier than the one the clinic gave me to use. OTD so near and yet so far! I've not had much pain or cramping in the past few days but really bloated and quite grumpy 

Not long tho! I think being away is a great way to distract yourself on the 2ww.

Big hugs to all!!

T x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks ladys i blame the nurse as well as my stupidity i mean she should of said it was a screw cap


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
just a quick note from me!
kitten men   what more can i say!!!!!!!!!  
lil75 how you getting on hun? 
tmp how are things with you hun?  
shelleylouise73 hello hun dont think we spoke before all the best for your tx hun  
crazykate how are you hun   to you and your dh all the best for your scan thursday hun x
hopeful how are you hun? 
misse how are you getting on hun?  
ermitrude glad you had a nice time hun x not long now till et! 
a big hi to everyone else sorry if i missed you hugs to everyone    
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening All,

Hope you all had a good day.

Hopeful, has it sunk in yet?
Lil & TMP    your embies are still snuggling in tight.
Kitten, i'm sure it will all be fine  
MrsB, how you keeping?

Big hello to everyone else.

AFM, day 6 of DR, not going too bad, just very tired all the time and not sleeping too well at night, keep tossing and turning - and keeping DH awake apparently! But if thats the only side effect I get I will survive.

xx


----------



## coolou

Hello ladies!!Hope all is well. I had a scan again. There is 7 follicals on the left and 6 on the right so far. So hopefully there is eggs in them all! They made me do a blood test too. They think everything is coming along nicely 

Whens ur EC *Shelly* Mines Mon if all goes to plan  but def next week at somepoint
im feeling a bit bloaated, But its a good sign!!!

Better do my injection!

Love to all


----------



## Kitten 80

morning peeps 

feeling better in myself today bloated yes red hot itchy leg yes so all good


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning all

Lil and Tmp not too long to wait now girls, have everything crossed for you both    .

Kitten glad you're feeling a bit better today.

Great news on the follie front Coolou   - you should get a nice batch of eggs there!!

Kate thinking about you ahead of your scan on Thursday, now how nerve wrecking that early scan is  

How are you doing MissE??

Hope everyone else is well.

AFm booked in for a massage this evening as recommended by my acu, apprantly a new protocol that is recommending massage between ec and et of in may case before et.  Sure if its recommended it would be rude not to


----------



## Kitten 80

I will not let tx or DH  ground me down


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - great to hear all is going well with you.... I have scan tomorrow to find out how mine are doing (bloods yesterday showed everything was ok) so fingers crossed  

Not sure when EC will be but hopefully between monday and wednesday next week! Im getting very angry when doing my jabs now as its really starting to hurt - im finding myself talking to the before i inject asking them not to hurt me lol

Kitten - Glad to hear your feeling better today! we will get there with BFP im sure!!

woo we are all cycle budddies :0)


----------



## Kitten 80

Nice to have a cycle bud


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Def -so good to be able to have people that are going through it and understand it!

Im also finding that dh is being short tempered with me but guess im not the easiest person to be living with right now lol

Kitten - you up at barts tomorrow for a scan?

x


----------



## Kitten 80

yes I am


----------



## TMP

Hello ladies,

I need to ask you all a question and I deeply apologise if it's way too much info but it's totally freaking me out!!

Do any of you get bursts of discharge (clear and thin)? I keep getting this and it's freaking me out because it feels like AF ( or weeing my pants  ) 

I only have 2 days till OTD but this thing is going to put me in the looney bin!!

Thank you for listening to my rant!


Tx


----------



## cMac

Hi TMP, this is normal don't worry at all.. I meant to say to you ages ago when you posted about walking the streets of Madrid that I walked the streets of Glasgow after our ET and our little bean was fine ( I also cleaned the whole house and weeded the garden the day we got home  )  Good luck for test day   

  Mrs B24, those wee twinnies keeping you on your toes? Lol!!  My sickness really lifted last week and although it hasn't gone completely it's fine.

How about you Hopeful, still on   

Hello to everyone else, I'm not on so often now but I wish you all good luck with your DR, stimms, EC, ET and Otds


----------



## Ermitrude

Tmp think that's all a good sign.  I know both times i was pg I was so wet down below I kept thinking af had arrived or i'd had a lilttle accident  .  Know that the progesterone can effect it to but     that its a positive sign.

How are you keeping Cmac?


----------



## TMP

Ermitrude cMac, 

Thank you so much for your reassurance, I hope its a good sign, not long to go now.     

Coolou, great news about all those lovely folicles! I'm sure you have some nice juicy eggs in there.

Lil, how are you getting on? You bearing up ok on the wait?

Shelly / Kitten, hang in there all the yucky injectsions and bloatedness won't be so bad once you have your EC. I'm also doing Clexane injections which if I am lucky enought to get a BFP will mean that I will have to continue to jab myself for another 30 weeks - YUCK!

How you feeling MrsB, Kate??

Big hugs to everyone

tx


----------



## Lil75

Hi girls, I'm afraid I'm out. Tested this morning cause all symptoms were gone. Bfn. Will still test on fri but know it's not meant to be this time. Sorry for me post but am devastated!


----------



## Sparty

Lil     I'm so sorry pet, take care of yourself and DH    

Coolou great news about your follies

TMP sending you lots of        and       

Erm how was the massage?

Shelly and Kitten hope you both doing ok on the stimms, good luck for your ec

IrishD hope the dr is going well
Kate Happy anniversary, can't wait to hear about the scan    

MissE how are you?

Hi to my fellow bumps cmac, velma, MrsB and Hopeful - hope you are all well


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning fellow ff buddies :0)

TMP - Really? Oh no!! Really feel for you there! I couldnt continue doing it for that long. but saying tht, i never thought i could give up smoking (8 weeks now!!!) and def didnt think id be able to inject myself at all!!! Good luck with that 

Sparty -  Thank you!!! 

Just returned from Barts, they say i will be ready for EC Monday coming woo (talking to the eggs is the best thing) - so excited now and all seems to be happening so quickly! until i get to the 2ww lol

How is everyone else getting on today?? 

x


----------



## TMP

Lil, so sorry      
Tx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lill so sorry to hear that   

x


----------



## Ermitrude

Aw Lil hun am so sorry pet,    


Great news on your scan Shelley  

How is everyone today?


AFM getting super excited and nervous now about tomorrow.  Hope those blasts thaw ok    .  Massage was just fab and am still completely chilled out from it - just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ermitrude said:


> Aw Lil hun am so sorry pet,
> 
> Great news on your scan Shelley
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> AFM getting super excited and nervous now about tomorrow. Hope those blasts thaw ok   . Massage was just fab and am still completely chilled out from it - just what the doctor ordered.


Think thats what i need - a massage lol

does it help then?


----------



## Ermitrude

Lymphatic drainage massages  are recommended before stimms to rid the body of any toxins and then in between ec and et you can get a full body massage, just to help with soreness and also to increase blood flow to the womb - so wouldn't do any harm plus it helps chill you out.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

oh ok - will have to try tht :0)


----------



## Ermitrude

Well its as good an excuse as any to do something nice for yourself


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Exactly lol any excuse


----------



## TMP

I wish I'd had some of that!


----------



## Ermitrude

How are you holding up TMP Not long now


----------



## MissE

Oh lil huni i'm so sorry.     

Ermi keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.    

Emma xx


----------



## TMP

Ermi, I'm ok but I have this insane compulsion to test now! I only have to wait till tomorrow morning so why would i want to test now? Is it bad to test now?

tx


----------



## TMP

Sorry for that me post everyone! Big hugs

tx


----------



## Velma

Lil - So sorry hun!    hope you get your BFP soon. Take good care of yourself and treat yourself in the meantime you will need it!!

Good luck to all others on the 2WW.

Also I kept thinking AF was turning up too on 2WW TMP - think the extra CF is natural!   

Hi to all the rest - hope you are all coping ok at whatever stage your at, i know its so stressful but i'm expecting big things for yis  Plenty of christmas pressie's in the making!   

TMP you done well to last this long - i tested the night before! I don't think it would be too soon if thats what felt right for you!   

Velma x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

So sorry Lil, look after yourself xx


----------



## Ermitrude

You'd probably be fine to test today Tmp if you felt the need but fmu is always better.  Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## Kitten 80

HI peeps

Scan today was better not quite there so back friday nurse said shoud be ready for EC monday or tuesday







, its a pain that I am short of one powder of menapur







I might ask if they have spair







. so right side 3x14 2x13 1x11 3x small left side 2x15 1x14 1x11 4 smalls.

my boss is going off on one he new when I would be off he said thats fine now his punching things swearing.







TUFF


----------



## TMP

Good stuff Kitten!! Lots of eggs in there, I'm sure.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Kitten, just rest up now until Friday.


----------



## Kitten 80

will do lots of twinges


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening eveyone!
lil75 i am so sorry hun take care of yourself and dh   we are all here for you if you need us     
irish daffodil how are you hun?  
tmp all the best for testing hun iwaited until the morining to make sure it was as concentrated!all the best hun    you get your bfp hun x
ermitrude all the best for et tomorrow     your little blasts will be ok im sure they will hun xxx   
kitten sounds like you have lots of nice follicles in there!  
velma how are you doing hun? 
sparty how are you hun? 
cmac how are you hun? 
shelley louise do you think you will end up going for a massage? they sound lovely! 
misse hope the time is flying for you hun!!!
well thats all for now! it has been very busy on here!!!!!
talk laters!!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Sparty

Erm all the very best for et tomorrow        

TMP      you get your BFP tomorrow

MrsB I'm grand. Hope your doing ok chick?

Lil     hope your doing ok


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Kitten good news on the scan. Sounds like lots of follies so hoping there are loads of lovely eggies.      Rest plenty huni.

TMP good luck for testing huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.      

Ermi hoping all goes well tomorrow for you huni.      

Irish daffodil how is dr going?

Mrs_B hope all is well.

Shelley monday will be alomng very soon. Hoping all goes well for ec.

Sparty and Velma hope you lovely ladies are keeping ok.  

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Lil - I am soo sorry it didn't work out for you   

TMP - Good luck for testing, I am    that it is a BFP

Ermitude - Good luck tommorrow for ET 

Shelley & Kitten - Really glad the scans for going well, hopefully both will be Monday (bedside buddies)   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## coolou

Hello Ladies

 So sorry to *LiL75* it will happen. keep the fiath  
Good Luck *Erm * for ET. How comes a massage helps. is it a back massage?? i might consider doing that.
Hoping *TMP* gets her BFP    gotta great feelin bout it!! Good luck.
sounds like me *Shelly* and *Kitten* will be EC on the same day. We should be on 2ww toegether. Hopefully 3 BFPs coming our way  

We had an apt to explain the chromosome one of the pair of chromosome 1 and 18 the tips of them are swaped around. If they find any sperm in DH. The chromosomes in the resultin babie could be mis balanced even more and might cause the child to have special needs or worse. so now gotta consider extra tests etc. The worst thought is if i get preg and they test at 12 weeks and theres something really wrong & i may have to terminate, that will be devestating. soooooooo hard. Any way had another scan everythings find. seems to be potentialy 7 on the left and 6 on the right. so maybe 13 eggs in all. Lets hope!!

Love to everyone!!!


----------



## TMP

Good morning everyone 

Just wanted to let you know that I am now officially BFP!!! I can't believe it, nor can I figure out how to do the little flashing BFP symbol 

Hasn't quite sunken in yet because it's been a long old journey and still have a long way to go.

Thank you all so much for being there for me! I'm gonna calorie clinic now.

Big hugs to you all!!

T x x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ohh TMP in work and popped to see if you had any news.

I am over the moon for you, you really deserve it      

YIPPEEEE Another BFP, please let it continue.

We will only be one week apart


----------



## Sparty

TMP   on the    thats such great news


----------



## Velma

TMP fab news - it will take a while to sink in hun but enjoy it and relax its a long old wait for the 1st scan just take it easy and look after yourself!!    

Ermi - Good luck today honey!! 

Velma x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning TMP congrats 

Coolou, shelly it would be nice specialy if we are bedside buds   , I woke up from my dream again in pain had to take pain killers couldnt get back to sleep    my left overy, and I think I went though a vein this morning


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning Everyone

Congratulations TMP, i'm so delighted for you.
Ermintrude, good luck for today.  
Mrs B and Miss E, I'm not too bad, apart from feeling like a pin cushion and being exhausted all the time DR is not going too bad. How are you both doing?

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Irish Daffodoil I have found I am very very sleepy with this tx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Thanks Kitten, I was beginning to think I am going mad, once I get home from work all I want to do is sleep but maybe thats just my body's way of dealing with everything I am throwing at it.  Good luck for tomorrow by the way.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you hon I am hoping they take them out monday as I am in a lot of pain this time round


----------



## Mrs_B24

hello everyone!
tmp huge congrats hun am delighted for you !     
ermitrude all the best for today hun    
irish daffodil hope you feel more energised soon hun     
misse hope all is well with you too hun any more baking?would love some of your receipes too !!!   
kitten how are you feeling hun not long now? 
coolou try not to worry hun bout things like that i no its difficult it will all be ok !!!    
sparty im good hun thanks for asking!!! how did your interview go or did you have it yet?   
lil big hugs to you hun   
a big hi to hopeful shelleylouise73 velma and everyone else !sending lots of big hugs    
well thats all for now!
talk later!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Not feeling to bad that might be the pain killers though


----------



## Sparty

MrsB, Glad your doing well, have you any scans coming up?  interview was grand for the most part but they asked one question about an article from the children order legislation and I just could not remember it, felt really stupid!! Years of learning about this stuff and baby brain kicks in and I was a    Bet I'll never forget it again though   

Kitten hope you feel better soon

IrishD think its pretty normal to feel tired during dr - I know I was


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok thanks not really complaining if I getthe result


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

TMP woo hoo am so delighted for you honey - just fab news altogether        

Coolou try not to worry hun, if needs be they can do pgd testing pre transfer and make sure you get the healthiest of embies going back. But pg it won't even be an issue for you honey.

Tiredness is all part of the package girls, the meds take their toll on the system so sleep and rest when you need to .

Oh Sparty you poor pet with your baby brain, am sure you did way better at your interview than you think.

Hope everyone else is well

AFM i'm officially PUPO - both blasts thawed, one lost a couple of cells as it was fully hatched but embryologist wasn't the slightest bit worried and it didn't affect its grading and the other was perfect.  So both on board now and am in bed just chilling out - OTD is the 20th which really isn't that far away at all.  Thanks a mill to everyone for their well wishes today, pg this is the one!!


----------



## Sparty

Erm - congrats on the wee embies thawing so well and being PUPO. I am       this is your time, roll on the 20th.. take it easy and let your DH pamper you xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

TMP congrats huni.          That is great news. Hope you have a happy healthy 8 months.

Ermi congrats on being . Your wee blasts did great. Hoping they snuggle in tight.

Irish daffodil it is normal to feel tired during dr huni. Hoping it gets better for you soon. 

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## TMP

Ermi, congratulations on being PUPO!! fantastic news, so happy the little frosties thawed out for u.
I have everything crossed for you!!
T xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks girls - just after a lovely snooze and feeling good and positive!!  Staying in bed till the dog is walked and i can smell dinner cooking


----------



## TMP

Hello ladies, 

Thank you all so much for your good wishes!!! Still waiting for it all to sink in 

I'll write a proper hello to you all when I'm in front of my computer, very difficult on a phone 



Tx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
ermitrude congrats hun on being pupo     this is your time hun xxx   
sparty am sure you did ok at your interview hun im sure they saw what a kind and genourous person you are and took no notice of you forgetting that small bit of information!!!im useless at interviews !!! fingers crossed you get the job hun xxx   
kitten how are you feeling this evening hun?   
tmp has it sunk in yet hun?   
misse how are you this eveing hun??   
a big hi to everyone else!    
talk laters
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

good thank mrs b, you ok


----------



## coolou

evenin all

Congrats to *TMP* for  !!!!!!! Well done!!! Hope its a nice easy 8months for u. xx
Your EC still on for mon *kitten* be well cool!!!

Hope every one is ok. Im having a painful tummy day!! so gonna go n snuggle !!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Ermi - congrats on being PUPO, hoping those embies are making themselves comfy


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks girls   am feeling good today but know its a ways to go yet.

How is everyone else today??


----------



## TMP

Good afternoon ladies,

How are you all doing today?

Ermi, congrats on being PUPO!!  Time to keep yourself distracted    

Good luck Coolou and Kitten for EC on Monday!!  It is Monday isn't it? I hope you both get lots of juicy eggs!!      Coolou, try not to worry about the chromosomal issues, as I'm sure they can test everything put your mind at ease before ET.

Irish Daffodil, sleep is good!! When I first started on all the drugs, I would fall asleep on the sofa at about 8pm get up and go to bed and sleep all through the night. I think its the progesterone. It gets better along the way. 

Sparty, I am sure you did very well, you wouldn't be human if you didn't make one little mistake, we all do!   

MissE and Mrs_B how are you ladies doing? Hanging in there?

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing??

AFM, the whole BFP thing is sinking in a bit but I still don't feel I can rest and such until I get the result confirmed in a blood test and get to that 12 week scan. Hanging in there tho and taking it easy.

Big hugs!!

tx


----------



## Ermitrude

Glad its sinking in a bit TMP. Will you not get a scan before 12 weeks Normally with ivf pregnancies you get scanned between 6 & 7 weeks, I know you tx abroad but you should be able to get a scan back home.  Would definitely put your mind at ease as 12 weeks can seem like a lifetime away.

Yep just chilling out in front of the telly today, have a few episodes of Glee to catch up on - such a silly funny show.  Other than that just sending      to "Bill & Ben"


----------



## TMP

Hi Ermi 

Sounds like a great way to spend the day. I'm really tired today so just had a wee nap 

I'm having a 6 week scan on the 20th to see if both beenies are sticking around. That will help put my mind at ease but the first trimester scan, I think, will make it really sink in.

How r u feeling today, is it all sinking in for u? Big hugs!

Tx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - Congrats for BFP!!! Woo, you must be so chuffed!

Been to Barts this morning and they say i have a good (spread out) 17 follies!! Am just waiting on them to call to tell me what time on Monday im going in for EC.....

Kitten.... you back yet? How you get on?

x


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Shelley Louise - should be plenty of eggies in there. Woo hoo to ec on Monday!!!

Ah that's good Tmp, just couldn't imagine waiting until the 12 week scan.  But completely get what you mean about that one being more real.

Feeling good, a bit crampy but that's to be expected and i hope its a good sign     .  Just feel like we're in with a real shot this time after getting dx after failed fresh cycle in May.


----------



## TMP

Hey Shelly,
That's a lot of follicles! Way to go!! Good luck for monday, I'm sure you'll have loads of juicy eggs that go on to being embryos!

Ermi, crampy is normal, I had mild af cramps all through my 2ww and still have them a bit now but not as often. The clinic were very insistent on making me drink loads of water and never let myself get dehydrated so I'm passing that on to you!! Drink at least 2 litres of water a day, it's good for everything and implantation because you are flushing out toxins regularly. The only downside is you pee a lot 

T xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks for the tip, am pretty good on the water front but hate the loo part


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

Ermitrude - Stay positive..... you will be fine, i sense that BFP!!

TMP - Is 17 really that much? explains me feeling crap the last few days with bloated feeling! You ust be so excited, has it actually sunk in for you yet?

Im hoping, even though its my first cycle, it works for me! hate injecting! Im one onf these people that if im in pain, will try let it go before even considering taking a tablet/pain killer as hate putting medication into my body at every chance!

Got the call from Barts and EC has been confirmed for monday @ 12.15!!!

x


----------



## TMP

Shelly, 

17 is great! I only ever had about 3 or 4 on each side and the most I had that were good at day 3 were 3 embryos so 17 is fantastic. 

Once they collect them, they will sort through the egg as some may not be mature enough so they won't be used, then they will fertilize and some eggs may not start dividing so they will be discarded then the rest that do fertilize will be watched to see how they are developing. 

If they get quite a few, the clinic may suggest seeing if some of your eggs will continue to develop to day 5 (blastocyst) or they may decide to transfer at day two or three, if you can go to blast then that is great. With that many follicles, you may have blasts to transfer and some embryos to freeze too. Your clinic will advise you which are best etc.

Good luck for 12:15 on Monday!!!     


Its kind of sinking in a bit more now but not quite 100%    

txx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - See this is where i get confused with the jargan..... but i guess the clinic will tell/advise me on the best way forward! its amazing how they do ivf/fet etc etc so interesting!

Im sure it will take some time for it to really sink in for you!!! But you will do great!

x


----------



## Ermitrude

Shelley Tmp summed it up really well for you. On average a clinic usually gets 8-10 follicles per cycle so your 17 is fantastic.  I had 7 on my fresh cycle, 5 fertilised and we decided to go to blast (day 5) and all 5 made it - which is very unusual, we were told to expect maybe one to be available for transfer!!  So the more you have to begin with the easier it is for the embryologist to decide which is the best one/two to put back.

Will have everything crossed for you at 12.15 on Monday


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ermitrude said:


> Shelley Tmp summed it up really well for you. On average a clinic usually gets 8-10 follicles per cycle so your 17 is fantastic. I had 7 on my fresh cycle, 5 fertilised and we decided to go to blast (day 5) and all 5 made it - which is very unusual, we were told to expect maybe one to be available for transfer!! So the more you have to begin with the easier it is for the embryologist to decide which is the best one/two to put back.
> 
> Will have everything crossed for you at 12.15 on Monday


Why do they give you option to go to day 5? sorry for questions but confused lol

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

Scan went ok ready for wednesday now nurse wants me to brew a bit more I have 2x16 1x17 2x14 3 smalls on right 1x14 1x16 1x18 4 smalls on left and a 10.8 B lining and womb , they will call monday to tell me what time to do trigger and the time of ec


----------



## Ermitrude

That's great news Kitten, good luck with the phonecall on Monday.

Shelley embies have to overcome a major hurdle around day 4 and if they make that developmental jump they have a higher chance of becoming babies.  So if you have a number of embies, usually 6 or more, all of similar quality they may encourage you to go to blast to give you the best chance at pg as it can be difficult to decide which one/two are the best.

But in saying that thousands of women go onto have babies from embies transferred on day 2 or 3 - so although scientifically it may be better to go to day 5, its not always the case in reality - sometimes the embies are just better off back in the womb.  its a bit of a head melter


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ermitrude - wow just hope i dont regret then the decision i make! 

Off out to the in-laws now girls

Speak soon x


----------



## Kitten 80

bye bye


----------



## Ermitrude

Enjoy Shelley.  Don't worry about the decisions, the embryologists are normally very good at advising what's the best thing to do - we just went with their recommendation, made it a bit easier.  Just concentrate on resting up in advance of ec - the embies will do the rest


----------



## TMP

Shelly,

Sorry if this is going to confuse you even more but I have been doing lots of reading over the past 5 years.

Some recent research I found explained why science 'believes' blasts are better. When embryos are put back on day 2 or 3, they go back into the womb, however in nature, these embryos would still be in the fallopian tubes making their way to the womb and the environment is different there. When embryos are transferred on day 5 they are going back into the environment they would natrually be in. 

Also, as Ermi mentioned embryos that make it to day 5 show that they are stronger. 

Kind regards,

Tina x


----------



## TMP

God, I went into work mode there and signed off my message kind regards Sorry!!!

Exactly Shelly, your embryoligists will give you the best advice and know waaaaay more about this stuff than I could ever know 

Kitten, looks like you have lots of eggs on their way too! Good luck for next week.

tx


----------



## Kitten 80

I    that mine are mature enough


----------



## coolou

Mornin all!!!!

Just a quickie! im off to work soon. N im worried! Im gonna get a call. so gotta av me mobile on me at work to wait for the call  
Iv gotta wait for a call. They have to give me instructions as they dont know if it will be mon or tues for EC. I really want it to be mon!!!  its because one clinic is doing all the scans and we have to go to cambridge for EC and SSR. Its that feeling of not knowing whats going on.

I have 10 eggs on the left. And 3 good ones on the right and 3 smalls! so potentially 16 eggs! 

*ERMI* congrats on the PUPO!!!    ur soon be celebratin BFP

Love to everyone
xx


----------



## Sparty

Coolou and Shelly sounds like you both have fab numbers of eggs - good luck for ec girls

MissE how are you? Have you any plans for the wknd?

Kitten I think the reason they measure the follies at the scans is to ensure some are mature before ec. 

Girls I noticed you chatting about getting to blast and just thought I'd mention that my wee embies came back to me at day 3 - so don't panic if the clinic wants to put them back before blast as BFP do came from day 3 embies.

Erm how are u? Hope your not driving yourself mad symptom spotting

TMP how is life on    ?

IrishD when does your stimms start?

Hi to MrsB, Velma, Cmac, Bunny, Hopeful and anyone else looking in


----------



## Ermitrude

Looks like you've a good clutch of eggs there Coolou - hope you get that call today    

Lol at the work sign off TMP  

How are you doing Sparty??

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm slept like a baby last night and just taking it easy again today, dh off out to watch leinster match with my sis later so going to chill out with a dvd with the dog.  Trying not to symptom spot just yet - a bit too early me thinks!!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning ladies, 

Feeling abit rubbish today  especially as dh is having short temper with me today! I feel he is blaming everything on my hormones! really getting to me and he has stormed out to the gym! Maybe it is just me...... wish the men understood what we are going through on jabs etc (sorry for repitition for some of you)

TMP - Thanks for further info. Guess will just have to see what happens from EC! haha i often go into work mode at times too lol

Kitten - They know what they are doing and are specialists in this so relax (thats what ive had to tell myself anyway lol) They will be strong 

Ermo - Congrats on being bupo and just relax now :0)

Sparty - Thanking you again

x x


----------



## Kitten 80

So your last lab tomorrow morning then trigger tomorrow night.
Dont worry about Dh hon let him strop, has he emptyed his little men lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - Had last gonal f last night, last buserelin this morning then trigger shot tonight at 00.15am woo - one injection away from not feeling like a pin cushion lol 

He can have his strop lol and take it out at gym! Told him he's not allowed to empty now until monday at EC lol haha

Hpw you feeling today?


----------



## Kitten 80

I am not bad thank you hon feeling my follies growing though, your DH did empty yesterday though didnt he because they need to be not to old and not to fresh my DH is going to have a private moment later lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Really? The nurse never told me that.... oh - hmmmm worried now


----------



## TMP

Sparty, 
You are absolutely right, many many women get BFPs with 2 and 3 day transfers, that's what the whole process of IVF started with 

Kitten, I am sure you will have lots of lovely mature eggs on collection day.

Coolou, Shelly how are you two holding up?? Shelly try not to worry too much about the 'emptying' if your DH didn't empty the day before, they will be ok with what the have and there will be millions of em and it only takes the one 

How is everyone else feeling?

I went a bit loopy today and bought another pee stick...just to really make sure! I am    aren't I?

Ermi, taking it easy sounds perfect, I've been running around doing groceries etc this morning and I am now well and truly knackered!!

Big hugs to all!!

T xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP  - Thanks, got worried then! 

Hope your DH enjoys his private time later today lol

Think thats why our partners get so stressed during ivf lol


----------



## Kitten 80

They only have to do 1 thing thats it   

see now nurse said to me they had to be not to fresh and not to old    so I am making him do that most terible stressfull thing tonight


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hahaha


----------



## Ermitrude

Girls ye are gas     . Imagine what the dh's would say if they only knew.


----------



## coolou

OMG egg collection NOW Tues!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Getting v scared!! They offered Local or General. Id thought id be brave n do local. I hope i dont regret it! 
We have to be at cambridge for 7.15 in the morning!! n thats from colchester! gonna be an early start!
Hoping *Kittren & Shellys * EC gos ok. Be sure to put on here how many eggs they go etc!
  Hugs to ERMI, TMP, SPARTY. and al the other Lovely Ladies. 
Im off to do my Last injection before my big one!


----------



## Ermitrude

Wow that is an early start Coolou.  Fingers crossed for you for Tuesday, only 2 more days of injections for you - woo hoo!!


----------



## coolou

Cheers *Ermi* Just done mt last Gonal injection.
Hoping my eggs are getting big n Juicey!! Hope EC dosent hurt tooo much. bring n weds !! Cant believe im just about to do it all.
How u getting on *Ermi*


----------



## Ermitrude

My clinic just do sedation for ec and tbh I found it fine back in May.  I was awake and talking to the nurse the whole time - its a bit uncomfortable alright when the pierce the ovary but the pain meds/sedatives are good.  Am sure you'll have a fine clutch of eggies!!

I'm doing grand thanks, a bit of cramping but that's to be expected I guess.  Just hoping it all converts to a bfp


----------



## coolou

Deffo gonna be a BFP!!!!!! whens the test date?
We only gotta to cambridge as Hubbys gotta be put right out so i got an option. They cant put u right out in colchester!. So thought id like to ava go on the gas n  air!
Well hope we will be both celebrating soon.
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Test date is the 20th - so ages away yet!!

Ah I see, that makes sense.  Well will have everything crossed for you both for Tuesday.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

coolou - Thanks and will def find out how many eggies collected! excited now! Just hoping it dont hurt! x


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening everyone!  
it has been quite busy on here!  
ermitrude     that cramping is a good sign hun!  
coolou all the best for tuesday hun good on you for opting to stay awake!     you get lots of eggies !  
shelleylouise73 i had day 3 embryos transferred as thats what was advised by embryologist and both of them took!just go with the flow and the embryologist will advise you and if your unsure of anything just ask!all the best for monday hun!     you get lots of lovely eggies!  
kitten how are you hun?not long now hun!    
tmp rest up as much as you can hun !whenever you feel tired take a nap and drink plenty of water!!!   
sparty how you doing hunny hows you weekend going?   
a big hi to anyone i have missed!    
afm have a lot of trapped gas this evening it  happens often enough though!
well thats all for now!
talk later
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## coolou

Morning 

Hope ur all well!! 
The big TRIGGER injection TONIGHT at 9!!!! 
I cant wait to get all these eggies out!!! Im def feeling bloated and trousers are getting tite. I know most of its flab. My (.)(.)s really hurt!Some people say well if it all works ur tummys gonna be a lot bigger! Err Yea and BRING IT ON!! I hope it dose. some peeps just dont get that we have to go thru a lot to even get to be pregnant.

Well today is about cleaning up and getting house in order. because im not doing anything after EC and ET. Il be not moving at all.

Hoping *Mrs B24* is feeling better. Love n  to everyone!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning

Coolou tonights my last menapur    I feel a bit sad to stop them    but I can not wait to do my last cetrotide omg I hate them they sting hurt and burn just plain nasty   , good luck tuesday hon 

Good luck Shell for tomorrow 

Hi brs B I am good thanks


----------



## TMP

Good Morning Coolou,

Good luck for EC!!! I hope they get lots of lovely eggies for u and perfect embies to put back too   

I hope u feel better today Mrs_b

How is everyone else doing today? I hope the sun is shining for u today!

I think I need to do some 'gentle' house work today because I haven't done much since et and DH certainly hasn't bothered   men! On top of that he flys off for work today  only for a night but still!

I did another pee stick this morning... How stupid huh   I just had to make sure 

Back to work tomorrow, yuck! I hope they let mr take naps    

Big hugs and positive vibes to you all!!

Txx


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon all

Hope the gas passes MrsB - one of the nastier pg side effects me thinks!!

Woo hoo Kitten to your last injections, not long now hun.

Shelly you'll be fine, the drugs are good so it won't hurt.

Hope the 'light' housework went ok TMP - I'm the same haven't lifted a finger since Thursday but patience wearing thin instructing dh on what needs doing  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Afm all going ok, not feeling as positive today for some reason.  Must write a note to self to cop on and be      again.  Still taking it very easy, house arrest lifts tomorrow though so looking forward to some fresh air.

Ermi


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Sorry i have been awol for a few days. Have been catching up on everyone.

Kitten, coolou and shelley wishing you all the best for ec. Hope they get loads of eggies.       

Ermi sending you bucket loads of                to try to help you get yours back. I'm       tis is your time huni. Enjoy your last day of house arrest.

Mrs_B hope the gas passes very soon.

Irish daffodil how are things with you huni?

TMP hope the light housework went ok. Take it easy at work tomorrow.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. The weather hasn't been the best but what can you do. I'm away to make a choc orange pudding for dessert later.

Emma xx


----------



## TMP

Hi ladies,

I'm stressing out a bit this evening and I hope you can help put my mind at ease. 

A did some light housework today but didn't do any heavy lifting or at least I don't think I did. I got my bfp on Thursday and this evening I have had some spotting, it was bright red and now I am paranoid I'm about to m/c 

Not sure what to do  

Tx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks all for wishes for tomorrows EC!! Been a lovely drug free day today :0)

TMP - Contact nurses tomorrow!! Im sure you will be fine x x


----------



## crazykate

TMP this is going to be easier said than done hun but rest up, take it easy.........have you any more pee sticks left  You can always ring the emergency number for which ever clinic you used too pet that's what it's there for.      what was "gentle" housework


----------



## crazykate

Shelleylouise, kitten and coolou all the best for your ECs       


MrsB hope you're not too uncomfortable now.  I know how you feel   




Take care everyone xxx


----------



## TMP

Hi Crazykate,

I really don't think I did too much, a bit of sweeping, bit of wiping of counters, very little mopping and thats it. 
I have one pee stick left and actually i did a test this morning and it was instantly positive. 

I had my tratment in Spain so will have see if there is an emergency no and if anyone speaks english!!

Its more or less stopped now so I'm praying thats is it and isnt my AF coming  

txx


----------



## crazykate

TMP, it's good that it's easing off I'm sure you'll be just fine      


plenty of rest, rest, rest and no more housework     



If you need to just ring your nearest maternity unit they should help you out pet


----------



## coolou

Evenin all!!!!
Just done my last ever injection!!! My trigger shot!!! so 36hrs togo!! Drug free now!!! Just relax and stay calm!!!!
so 36hrs togo!! ahhhhhhh CALM CALM CALM!!

So ids ut EC for shelly and kitten tomz?? what time?? well good luck to you both! Hope all gos well! any way if its really painfull please dont put on here till after tues LOL!! ha haa!!

Dont worry TMP spotting is common!! ur BFP is still there!! Just keep calm! Great excuse to sit and do nothing!!

Love to Ermi, sparty, Miss E, sparty, crazy kate and all the other lovely ladies!!


----------



## crazykate

Ahhhhhhh Coolou enjoy your drug free time pet you're nearly there


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - I will let you know how it goes when i return tomorrow! Mine is at 12.15! Kitten has her EC Wednesday! 

You do your trigger tomorrow night?

x


----------



## TMP

Good luck to you ladies having EC tomorrow or tuesday!! No more jabs for a while!! Hooray!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening everyone!
tmp try to relax hun and rest do ring someone tomorrow and tell them what happened even tho its more than likely nothing hun i know how worrying it is hun    
shelleylouise all the best for ec tomorrow!hope you get lots of lovely eggies! 
crazykate how are you hun?
coolou enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!  
misse how did your choc orange pudding turn out hun?
ermitrude hope your feeling better hun and got some of your pma back    
how are you kitten ec is in sight at last hun! 
a big hi to everyone else!    
thats all for now   
talk later
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck today shelleylouise


----------



## Kitten 80

Mornig peeps

Good luck shell and coolou


----------



## Velma

TMP - I too would contact the hospital and see what they say, there may be very little they can do at this stage but they may be able to put your mind at rest. I have spotting after my BFP even tho i had none waiting for it and i also had a really bad episode the day after my BFP and i'm still going strong!! So rest plenty, try and stay      and just keep thinking of your little bean!!    Am     thats the last of the spotting for you!

Good luck to all the girls getting EC this week and to all on 2WW and waiting to get started - hope things are going good and expecting plenty of BFP's   

MissE - you are making me so hungry and craving all yer goodies    Hope you are well honey - cant wait to see you getting started again!   

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Tmp hope you're resting up pet and there's been no more bleeding.  hope you got to speak to someone either in your clinic or local maternity hospital.  Bleeding/spotting is quite common in early pg.  On my ds i bled a fair bit from 6 weeks to 11 weeks and was completely freaked out - turns out i had cervical ectropion which basically means that the cells of the cervix become very sensitive and susceptible to bleeding.  The progesterone can add to this.  So hopefully its nothing sinister for you and maybe something similar?

Hope our ec ladies got on ok today - dying to hear how you all got on.

Hope you're feeling calm Coolou  

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm feeling a bit better today no doubt helped by the fact that i managed to escape the house for an hour or so earlier - so good for my mental health!!!  Other than that feeling tired and cramping on and off - just hope it means "Bill & Ben" are hanging on in there.  Off to bed now for a bit to listen to Zita and hopefully have a wee snooze.

Chat later

Ermi


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening all, 

Got 8 eggies  so please and dont know why i was worrying about EC as didnt feel a thing! well didnt hur anyway lol

just got to wait for call tomorrow to tell me how many got through the night 

x


----------



## MissE

Shelly well done on 8 eggies, hope there is plenty of action in the lab tonight.     

Emma xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I know - hope the little eggies are getting along just fine with the dh's little fellas! 

x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
shelleylouise73 well done on 8 eggies thats a fab number hun     you have lots of lovely embies in the morning!    
ermitrude glad you are feeling better hun     that bill and ben are making themselves nice and comfy hun    
tmp how are you today hun    
misse how are you today hun?    
a big hi to kitten velma irish daffodil coolou and anyone i have missed!    
well thats all for now
talk later
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## coolou

wow Shelly 8 eggs!!! Well done. Hopre i get8 or more!! Nice number!!!!
Im sure ur ave 8 little grade A embies tomz!!!!!!!! Yay
Are they due back weds??

Iv gotta get up at 4 tomz as we are leaving forcambridge at 5.15!! gotta be there for 7.15!! Least i reckon ours will be first!! 
Anyway ladies love to you all. but gottago get all me stuff ready for morning. No stress allowed. Gotta have a early night!
Oh yea PLEASE HELP do u start with that Jelly stuff before or after EC it says to commence tomz with the jelly stuff but didnt Know if before or after??
Il check back on my phon later if someone could answer my Q!!!


----------



## TMP

Hey Shelley,

Congrats on your 8 eggies!! I am sure they will do really well this evening and you will have lovely embies to put back!

Coolou, how did you get on today?

Velma / Ermitrude, thank you so much for your advice. I luckily have not had any more spotting since yesterday so I am hoping it was an isolated incident. I did speak to my clinic and they seemed to be ok with the fact I haven't continued to bleed. Coincidentally, I also had a GP appointment this morning and she wasn't bothered about it either. So if they aren't that concerned, I'm not going to be either (easier said than done)  I went back to work today too and it wasn't a bad day, quite chilled.

I hope you are all well and hanging in there!!! lots of big     

txx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - Good luck for tomorrow and am sure you will get loads of great eggs :0) 

Im due to start Crinone Gel tonight - so after EC 

Good luck and let us know how you get on! You'll be fine x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Shelley - congratulations 8 eggies is fantastic,      that the love lab is busy tonight.

Kitten - Are you having EC tomorrow ?

Irish Daffodil - How is the DR going 

Miss E - Orange chocolate pudding yum yum yum

Coolou - Good luck for getting up soo early, and I think 6.15am is bad   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sorry Coolou - Not sure when ET will be, will find out tomorrow when they call me!


----------



## coolou

Cheers shel!! 
Off to bedz il update you all tomz!!!!
Night!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

GOOD LUCK - Let us know x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps ive done my trigger so another 34hours then egg collection


----------



## Shelleylouise73

WOO! So exciting! x


----------



## coolou

Well n truley on my way. Thank heven for mobiles. Excuse any spelling errors. Im still blurry eyed. But then iv got all week to sleep n do nothing. It sucks having to go cambridge. When my clinic is a 5min drive away!! Grr. But they cant put hubby right out. Just hope its all worth it. He is gonna be heart broken if they find none.

Well hopefully by the time u lot all get up and check this il have some good news. X


----------



## TMP

Good morning ladies,

Coolou, I have everything crossed for you that you get lots of lovely eggs AND sperm!! It's all happening now!!

Arm, I've had a rough night, more bleeding this evening and it's making me so nervous  it's not a lot but it's bright red and I really don't think that's good.I emailed my doc last night so he could reply today but bless him he replied right away. He told me to up my progesterone??

We shall see. Sorry for the me post!

I will write a proper message u all later!

T xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - Fingers crossed for you! Im sure you will be fine - keep us posted!

Good luck coolou for today - let us know how you get on x


----------



## Kitten 80

TMP   

Coolou good luck hon   

Shell


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Just had the dreaded call from the hospital..... GOOD NEWS!! 7 out of the 8 fertilized and haveing day 3 and 2 ET on thursday morning! She said that they may decide on thursday to go to blasto for day 5 with 1 ET!!!

I am feeling really sick today with pain and non-stop toilet trips also :9( but they said its normal to feel like this after EC!? 

x


----------



## coolou

Hello all.

Try and relax TMP. Itl be fine. Just sit and do nothing. My mum had normal periods all the way thru her preg and that was natural preg too.

Have u heard any thing yet shel Sure u got 8 little embies wanting to snuggle in to mummy!! 

Im in recovery room at mo. DH hasnt gone down yet.So nerve rackin. . I was soo brave no gas n air.!! They got 13 eggs. Can believe it!! 10 from left and 3 form right. Mental.


----------



## Kitten 80

when will be day 5 sat? well done hon   your a pround mum of 7   

Well done coolou


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - Thats great news!!! Well done! There's plenty :0) Hope dh is ok!

Kitten - Thanks, yes, day 5 will be sat!

x


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Coolou - 13 is just fantastic.  Hope dh does as well too.

Shelly fab news too on your 7, pg they keep going now and you get fab news on Thursday.

Kitten must give you great hope for tomorrow.  How are you feeling hun??

Tmp you poor pet, you must be going up the walls.  Extra progesterone may help if your body's own levels are dropping off - unfortunately its a wait and see situation.  Would your gp do a beta hcg test for you and then again on Thursday??  At least that way you'll now if your number is doubling as it should and should give you peace of mind one way or another.

Hope everyone else is well today.

Afm am feeling very negative today, convinced it hasn't worked.  5dp5dt and feck all symptoms tbh only some cramping which i'm sure is from the progesterone.  Just don't 'feel' pg at all.  Know its still early days so trying to remain positive but its very hard.  Roll on Monday.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ermitrude - must be hard and just need to stay positive! just because you dont have any symptoms, doesnt mean anything! some have no pg symptoms throughout the 9 months  

you will just fine x


----------



## Ermitrude

Problem is Shelley I've been pg twice before and know what if feels like iykwim - so think that's adding to the head melt     , just keep expecting to feel something and soon .........  Will just have to chill out a bit me thinks!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Also - not every pregnancy a women has have same symptoms  chin up and relax x


----------



## Kitten 80

Emz your ok so relaxe hon   

I am feeling so tired and very weighty down stairs


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol to be expected day before EC woo! thats great! so excited for us all x


----------



## Kitten 80

we will fall pg , we will be mothers


----------



## Velma

Well done Coolou and shelly - hope all goes well for the next stage!
Shelly - it can be really painful after EC drink plenty of water and rest loads it will get better!

TMP     sorry to hear its been a tough night hun, rest plenty and i'll be    things improve for you!

Ermi its only natural - and you have been through alot. But remember our minds and bodies do play tricks try not to second guess everything! When you are feeling so low maybe try and do a zita west to help you focus and chill out - Hoping to get your BFP     

Hey to everyone else

Velma x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - I hope so!!!

Velma - Thank you :0)


----------



## coolou

sad news. No sperm found in dh. Had to use donor backup. Which we were prepard for. On way home now. very tired n drained.

Thats great shel 7 embies! Well done
Good luck to kitten for tomoz
Dont worrie ermie. Keep pos. Its fine!!
Love to all


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry coolou how is DH feeling about this


----------



## Shelleylouise73

So sorry Coolou - hope your both going to have a nice relaxing evening :0)

Kitten - Good luck for EC tomorrow! 

I really have not stopped feeling sick all day and have tummy pains still, really hurting!! I think it is the antibiotic  want to stop this feeling! Worked for one and half hours this morning but had to finish!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon see I never felt sick I was just in a lot of pain , are you eatinf before you take the tablets oh and have natral yogart because antibiotics take the goodness away.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Couldnt eat with the one this morning - had my head down the loo gagging lol Thanks for info  kitten - will get dh to pick some natural yogurt on way home from work! 

So the pains im getting really low tummy are normal then? feels so sore and tender!!!! ouch!!!

Feel real crap today! Just want to get the last hurdle over with now!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

pro biotic yogart sorry hon


----------



## Kitten 80

yes very normal hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ok cool - thank you!

what time's your ec again?

x


----------



## Kitten 80

8am hon not long now


----------



## Shelleylouise73

No not long now! Early start for you tomorrow then!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I no when I told DH his face was a pic


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha - i bet!

trying to book in for a full body massage but not sure what i can and shouldnt have!! hmmm


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't no find out about oils hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yerh will have to! errmmm good ols google i guess


----------



## Kitten 80

yep oh you could ask nurse when you have et


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Going to have it done tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Kitten 80

what massage or et ?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol massage! need some tlc!


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry girls , just reading your posts about massages , just be careful as alot of massages affect your blood supply round the body ask the therapist first , remember you have to tell them you are preg , as you will be classed as preg and some of the oils are a no no as well ( if i can remember right its aromatherpy oils)
I trained as a beauty ther and i myself wouldnt risk a massage , and alot of good beauty salons will advice yous against it 
Always ask first 
just wouldnt want yous to have a massage and ruin your chances 
A good friend of mine went for one and she told them she wasnt preg but trying , and they wouldnt do a massage for her 
but there are ones for preg women out there i think , not to sure 
Good luck everyone were ever yous are in tx , loads of baby dust for all  ​


----------



## TMP

Hi all,

Wow it's been busy on here today!! Just home from work and put my feet up.

Well done Coolou and Shell not long till you are both PUPO!! 
Good luck for tomorrow Kitten. I'm sure you'll have lots of eggies tomorrow!!

Hello and big hugs to everyone else!!    

Afm, I had an ok day, forcing myself to be positive!! I asked my gp for blood tests and my clinic in Madrid and no one seems to want to do blood tests??

So far no bleeding tonight just lots of cm (sorry tmi) but that's been happening since et. Anyone else had this?? It's all a bit freaky because I'm constantly thinking it's af   

My specialist has advised if I get more bleeding he wants mr to go in for a progesterone injection, seems a bit weird??

I'm gonna do another pg test in a day or so!

Lots of love n luck to you all!!

T xx


----------



## Sparty

Coolou and Shelly great news on the ec - all the best for  et, not be long until your both PUPO

Good luck for tomorrow Kitten

TMP I think it can be pretty normal to have increased cm during pg, I have noticed it more myself. I think spotting can be normal for some pg ladies as well, just hard not to worry about it   
Sweetchilli how are you finding the 2ww? sending you lots of       and      thoughts
Erm sending you lots of        . Hang in there mrs 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sweetchilli - Ive decided not to have massage whilst having tx! I tried a couple of places today and they wouldnt do it so not worth risking! Thanking you! Cant even go on a shopping spree as hoping its a BFP and wont be fitting into my current clothes lol - this ivf really puts life on hold in every way dont it - although hoping it will all be worth it for us all  You nearly half way through your 2ww?!

TMP - Sorry for being thick but what's CM stand for? Keeping fingers crossed and have positive vibes that everything will be great for you      

x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

TMP sorry you are having a rough time. Hoping and      all is ok for you huni.

Shelley well done on the 7 lovely embies. Hoping they grow big and strong.     

Coolou fab news on the eggies huni. Sorry about them not finding any sperm, hope your DH is ok.

Kitten good luck for ec tomorrow huni.       

Ermi hope you get some positivity back soon and this is your time huni.        

Sweetchilli how are you getting on in the 2ww, hoping your embies snuggle in tight.       

Sparty and velma how are you lovely ladies?  

I am still waiting on af (day 41), my head is turned   . Panicking incase i get my letter to start again and no af will delay things.

Emma xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MissE - Hoping for AF to hurry for you! It will happen when the times right :0) stay positive!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Kitten - Goodluck for ET tomorrow     

Shelley - Hope you are starting to feel a bit better, rest up   

sweetchilli - How is the 2WW going ?

TMP -       that everything is okay, If it happens again ask your dr to do blood tests.

Miss E - Hoping your AF arrives soon

Ermi - I didn't have any symptoms until a couple of days before my test date, so           for your BFP

Coolou - Congratulations on your eggies   

Hello to everyone else i missed


----------



## TMP

Ooh MissE I really hope that naughty Af turns up soon!! 41 days!

Tx


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry shelly i bet you were looking forward to it , why dont you treat your self and get you nails done or a manicure or facial 
i love facials 

Sparty and hopeful getting on ok , still a bit sore worse than last time just getting plenty of rest , havent thought about it much this time round , its just doing my head in not being able to do house work    think i am addicted to house work DH keeps telling me not to do any and have been ordered no more he just calls me a freak lol   

Tmp , its bloody hard isnt it , you have to rest plenty , its good the bleeding has stopped , CM is normal 
the worrying never stops    
Kitten good luck for tomorrow hun 

MissE AF dance for ya hun 


Not long till alot of yous girls are 
Bet yous are all excited 
Have to read up on everyone yet so forgive me if i havent mentioned everyone


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hopeful NI - In pain still and trying to rest as much as possible but also trying to get our flat ready for me doing nothing during 2ww.... dh has said i wont be doing anything and i'll keep him to that promise :0) he does try but will never be to my standards lol

Sweetchilli - I was but not worth risking is it! shame as dh agreed to pay for it for me lol yerh need a manicure so he can pay for tht instead lol

hehe x


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly just right hun , take it while hes offering lol lol 

My dh the same house work never to my standard , Im to much of a clean freak     

whens EC


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Had EC yesterday - they got 8 eggs and 7 embryos fertilized :0) Got 2 x ET thursday (day 3)so keeping fingers crossed for that!

can see you have 2 too......... whens otd? x


----------



## IGWIN79

Do you know i had to think there lol 24th lol 
your having two back as well my clinic insisted i had two back , but he said he would understand if i wanted one 
But i did really want to   
not long to go till you PUPO then


----------



## coolou

Morning every one!!

Wishing Kitten good luck for EC today and shel for potentail ET !!!

Hoping tmp is feeling better. And hope sweet chilli is doing ok. 

AFM DH is still sore and low. He seems ok about doner sperm. But im soo sad for him. My left side is still hurting.

Love to everyone. Xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sweetchilli - you had to think about it lol - yerh having 2back tomorrrow hopefully - theyt did say they might go to day 5 with 1 back but wont know until i get there tomorrow morning! Does it feel weird when they do et? im going to be scared!!!! 

Coolou - How are you feeling today?? Hope dh is ok! Bless him!

Well, ive woke up this morning (having to have another day off work) as it actually feels like my insides are going to fall out!!! im still in pain  and feeling sick! Back tomorrow for ET so im sure it will be fine.....

x


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly ET is just like having a smear , doesnt hurt at all , it was EC i hated lol lol 
Its over in about 5 to 10 min if even 
Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## michelle_h

Morning all 

good luck shelly and kitten!! 

I found out this morning I will start spray on the 30th then injections 2 weeks later - so its all becoming real!

This might sound silly but does that mean EC is going to be straight after that? and i have AF now so will I not have another one before EC? This is all really confusing and Ive found although lovely RFC arent really great at giving you lots of info, they kinda just expect you to know lol maybe im just stupid!! hehe.

Also any tips on anything I should be doing in the meantime before starting spray?

Thanks ladies 

Michelle


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Think im more scared about what i do in the 2ww after et!! Will be scared to go toilet in case they fall out lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Michelle - Good luck firstly! I had Buserelin for 3 weeks (one week delay as lining wasnt thin enough) then down reg with gonal f for 1 week then EC all with plenty of scans and blood tests inbetween!! It all goes so quickly and your right they dont tell you much unless you ask questions!


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly Everyone thinks that i did to lol , but doc said its impossible 
try and keep your self occupied , i have been doing my family tree on the net and thats keeping me busy all day , inbetween talking to everyone on ** dnd FF

Michelle god luck hun , it will fly through


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha silly to think that i know but its hard to be comfortable with something that has never happened to you before lol 

Also (sorry for tmi in advance) the crinone gel is it normal to be loosing some in the loo? 

x


----------



## Velma

Hey MissE - doing well thanks, hope your AF turns up - typical isn't it - hope it gets there before your letter!!   

Shelly - my notes said to take day of and possibly day after EC off, i didn't wait to take it easy after ET i needed it straight from EC. I found EC very painful and I could hardly walk the next day and it was so sore to even pee, i was worried they may not even do ET i was that sore, but i found ET was grand and the pain did reduce in time but it did takes days and loads of rest so it is only natural. If i were you i would put your feet up now    BTW - CM stands for cervical mucus.

Michelle your notes should give you some indication of EC, the spray to down reg will put you into the menapause and you should have a bleed before you start your injections. When on injections they will bring you back for some scans, to determine whether the level of drugs is producing enough eggs and not too many etc, depending on how all this goes will really depend of the actual date your EC will be. Hope this helps hun!   

Velma x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Velma - I hope all is good with you! 

x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning everyone!
wow it has been very busy on here   sorry was away my prepaid broadband expired and had signed up for fixed line one and was waiting for it to come through!
how is everyone this morning?


----------



## coolou

Afternoon all.

Hoping shelly isnt in too much pain. Im not too bad at the mo. Touch wood. Just tired and board! 

How did the EC go today Kitten. Hope they got loadsa eggies!!

how are u mrs B and velma??

Afm i havent even got dressed yet.'sod it no point now. Il be ringing up clinic up soon. Hope they are doing well.. Ahh dunno when ET will happen. Could be tomz or sun.

Take car all


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - Kitten got 8 eggs  You not heard yet from them? or is it down to you to call them? Im just looking forward to tomorrow now and wishing the 2ww to hurry lol


----------



## Kitten 80

Hey peeps still very tiered and lots of pain i got 8special eggs


----------



## coolou

wow *kitten 8 eggies!!!!!* Well done. hope wasnt too painfull for you.
I rang up. they said they have done 6 on ICSI and 6 normally. I Think they must of lost one eggie 

Not too sure but will find out more tomz. xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

New home ladies.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246771.new#new

Lots of  to everyone!

Bunny xxx


----------

